# Fable 2



## Batman (Mar 29, 2007)

So here's the question. Is the man a genius or is is crazy? Or is he somewhere in between? If you can stand the shitty music that is. 

*Part 1

Part 2

Part 3*

I tend to like the fact that he wants to give us something differnt and that he wants to change the way developers approach videogames, but I'm not sure if his idea is going to get great or if it's going to be stupid.

What do you think?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice find.  He's has definitely been telling us things about Fable 2 that we want to hear, but can he pull it off.  Seems like a very daunting task.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2007)

That was pretty cool, i like the idea of the dog now, but i won't a banded him


----------



## Archon zekrish (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool... lets hope Peter ''Mastodontic games'' Mouliuex makes it better and more free then the last one.. he is a god but he don't look like one


----------



## Batman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's kinda funny because I've never been fond of dogs personally, but the dog in this game makes me want to play it more.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2007)

Just one thing irked me about him talking about the dog (this may not be the same interview where he said this, but whatever). He talked about thow the relationship between a animal hasn't been done before, a relationship held together by undying-love. He went on about how this hasn't been done before and of innovative it was. I couldn't help but call bullshit.

Did this man completely ignore Shadow of the Colossus. Agro, I mean sure, he didn't have as many possible ways to interact with, but he had a personality. He was loyal, yet didn't always follow you directly into danger (Definatly a better horse than Epona).

I mean,

*Spoiler*: __ 



I almost cried when he fell while the bridge crumbled.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Mar 30, 2007)

the dog sounds awesome.  but i dont want to use it like a crutch and rely on it you know?  it would make teh game too easy, just like the first one was.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 30, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> I mean,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yea that moment was a tear jerker  
Argo was a horse among horses...

But yea the dog idea sounds interesting. Though thats not wat i want to know about first...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 31, 2007)

FinalDragon13 said:


> the dog sounds awesome.  but i dont want to use it like a crutch and rely on it you know?  it would make teh game too easy, just like the first one was.


I doubt you will _need_ to use the dog, but it would only be helpful if it ends up like they are trying to make it.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 31, 2007)

All I know is that there is an achievment for spreading AIDs. 

Thus it is automatically awesome.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 31, 2007)

am I the only one that thought the in-game character looked a little like Ash from Army of Darkness?


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 13, 2007)

I owned an completed Fable TLC 12 times. Great game. Now the sequel is coming to xbox 360, an the gameplay/ideas behind it look absolutely amazing. The developer videos are really interesting.

microsoft.com

Anyone play the original? Im so hyped for this game but i dont want to have to buy an xbox 360, so im hoping for a PC release asap!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks good, better then the first which felt short, good but flawed. Still 2 looks great so far


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 13, 2007)

yea. the original was too short. an did have some flaws. 2nd is supposed to be 10x's bigger an free roaming.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2007)

One was _supposed_ to be a lot of things as well.  I will say Fable 2 looks great, but I won't get my hopes too high.

I bought Fable 1 beat it and returned it within 24 hours.


----------



## Shogo Kawada (Aug 13, 2007)

yea i can't wait for fable 2. But peter ( the maker of the game) always promises a lot of things that usually dont happen. He says that fable 2 is going to be the greatest video game of all time... pssh, i hope. But also I cant wait to go exploring Castles because they are new to the game!


----------



## Goom (Aug 13, 2007)

fable 1 was cool.  Good story and fighting system.  HAd niceee graphics as well.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2007)

Shogo Kawada said:


> yea i can't wait for fable 2. But peter ( the maker of the game) always promises a lot of things that usually dont happen. He says that fable 2 is going to be the *greatest video game of all time*... pssh, i hope. But also I cant wait to go exploring Castles because they are new to the game!


When he said that at first I was like omg not again Peter, but then he went and said something along the lines of if your not going to try to create the best game out there then whats the point of making the game (much better however he did say it).  Bastard sure does have a way with words.  I respect his ideals, so I hope Fable 2 can be the bite for his bark this time.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 14, 2007)

I liked the first game alot.  kinda got bored and stopped playing it about 3/4 through 3 seperate times now.

If they actually make it 10x bigger, free roaming, and work on some of the other lacking aspects, I will be all over this game.


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 14, 2007)

i felt as though the first was rushed and unfinished hope they don't make the same mistake again


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2007)

I still call bullshit when he said that the "Dog" is going to be the "first" character players will actually feel for.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers from Shadow of the Colossus_ 



I almost cried when Agro fell of the cliff >_>


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 14, 2007)

people are more likely to care for a dog than a horse lol


----------



## Taffer (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah yes, having several wives at the same time, such was the fun of fable  

I hope they get this one out on the PC evetually like they did with the first one.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> people are more likely to care for a dog than a horse lol


Not Tony Soprano >_>.


----------



## Dedge (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks Great
:shrooms
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RJJgFT6x-Q&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azradon (Aug 15, 2007)

i loved the first one aswell. lets hope they convert it for pc


----------



## Pantomime (Sep 3, 2007)

Holy shit, you can buy anything! If this game is better than the first, I'll worship it forever.


----------



## Pantomime (Sep 3, 2007)

Spectre said:


> All I know is that there is an achievment for spreading AIDs.
> 
> Thus it is automatically awesome.



lol If that's true, I'm buying that game right when it hits the shelves.


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 3, 2007)

My god i want that game so fuckin' badly


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2007)

This game is gonna rock.

Fable 1 was awesome. 

Fable 2 is probably gonna have CITIES now instead of towns.

and freakin guns are in the game too? THats gonna ROCK


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 3, 2007)

well we just have to wait for the game and hope it's better than the first


----------



## Slips (Sep 3, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> well we just have to wait for the game and hope it's better than the first



Indeed I felt the first game was a bit of a letdown but thats why sequels exsist to put things right


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 3, 2007)

i agree the game lacked in places and the ending was a bit naff not to mention a few other thing's lets hope hey


i'll rep you tommorow slipsoka i'm all outa rep


----------



## Shogo Kawada (Sep 3, 2007)

Do you guys remeber the house gltich? I'm not sure if that was what it was called but it was where you kept on selling and buying your house for more by putting trophies in it, i think. hopefully they have this in the second cuz that was an easy of getting monry.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2007)

Shogo Kawada said:


> Do you guys remeber the house gltich? I'm not sure if that was what it was called but it was where you kept on selling and buying your house for more by putting trophies in it, i think. hopefully they have this in the second cuz that was an easy of getting monry.


Yeah the devs will certainly put an exploit from the first game in the second just so you don't have to earn stuff the right way.


----------



## Shogo Kawada (Sep 3, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah the devs will certainly put an exploit from the first game in the second just so you don't have to earn stuff the right way.



haha, i really didn't mean it that way. There just might be a possibilty that something like that or an  easter egg  may be in the game.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 3, 2007)

psssh easiest way of making money was buying out the shopkeeper in bowerstones potions. then selling them back for profit. if u have 300 potions you can get a quick 10k of gold.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 3, 2007)

Molyneux was always brilliant. Never doubt his genius.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Sep 3, 2007)

Loved the first one, and this looks equally awesome. The whole weapon stance system that changes based on your environment is especially interesting. I'm really hoping for some big ass 2 handed no-dachi, or something similar.It all sounds great, but there are a couple things that worry me:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Plot. Who the fuck is Lucien, and why do we care that he's building a tower?



- Guns. Now I'm no tree hugger, but this part kinda ruins it for me. Whatever, I'll get used it it, but they better not be overpowered.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 4, 2007)

I really enjoyed the first one though I agree it was way to short and too easy, I think they took a step in the right direction with lost chapters though. That honestly happily suprised me. I truly am hopeful for this game to be great! I really cant wait for it!


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2007)

FiveDarra said:


> - Guns. Now I'm no tree hugger, but this part kinda ruins it for me. Whatever, I'll get used it it, but they better not be overpowered.



Im with you on that one. The highwayman is a nice idea, but to me in games like fable its all about the mystic swords/axes/bows etc etc.

I wish they made the 2nd game with reference to what the outcome for your game in the first was. Like if you ended evil with jacks mask then it would change the world. That would be a bit of game genius.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 20, 2008)

*So...Fable 2: Yay or Nay?*




Who's looking forward to it?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2008)

Who the hell isn't? Gonna own.


----------



## Hige (Jun 20, 2008)

i'm excited! loved the first game, played it over and over and over and over, then got the expanded edition and played that over and over and over and over. i only hope that the put it on the regualr x-box along wth the 360, my brother stole ours when he moved out...btw, when is it gonna come out? i didnt read the entire article, got bored after the vid and stopped...


----------



## Twirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks interesting... fable 2 has a lot of added features, should be interesting.


----------



## Munak (Jun 20, 2008)

Hopefuly, a more dynamic ending scenarios could be implemented. I'd wait for it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2008)

There is already a fable 2 thread, please continue your discussions there.

Orosamathegreat

also please use the search of the Gaming departments topic encyclopedia that is sticky.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 20, 2008)

Definatly looking forward too it! I hope there are even more ways to do stuff in the new one.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

Fable 2 lookin good every update I see from it. I was really let down with the first game though. The dog talk from the dev diaries kinda scared me too


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 20, 2008)

If they put in everything they promised for the first game I'm interested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

What if they left that out, but put in a lot of sex and naked, large-breasted vixens?


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

You mean my dog ends up being like that cat in bleach?! (forgot the hos name)


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

NAY...NAY!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

Nay? When you sending me your XBOX 360?


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Jul 10, 2008)

i cant wait for this game to come out. oct 2nd is the release date!! wooo hooo and then i can focus on star wars the force unleashed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 11, 2008)

Oct 2nd, eh? Maybe this will help tide us over until SC2 or D3 come out.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Jul 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oct 2nd, eh? Maybe this will help tide us over until SC2 or D3 come out.



sc2 im not really looking forward to.it doesnt look that good. but D3 looks AMAZING!! so hopefully fable 2 is not as short as the first one was...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 4, 2008)

Fable 2 Update:






Not much, but these four pics are definitely new. Wow, you can turn ugly if you go evil. Magic users look awesome, though. The glow must be blinding close up.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. The only thing I am worried about is the scar system. I ended up just using that magic shield in part 1 and it took all the fun away.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 4, 2008)

The character models are a bit more cartoonish than I thought they would be, but whatever.

Game looks interesting.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2008)

The magic shield in the first game was OP as hell. I ended up having it on full-time. I also wore the Lost Chapters hooded thing you get. So when I reached sixty I was a glowing fuckin'  Obi-wan.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 5, 2008)

It's looking pretty good. I played the first one a lot of the first one at my friends house and really got into it so I'm looking forward to this one. My friend had the Magic Shield and it was nice because it was so overpowered.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's a little article from Kotaku called 'The Many Faces of Fable 2', which details the combinations you can use to customize your character. Apparently it blows those from the previous game out of the water, and those were respectable for the time.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Sep 5, 2008)

All I know is this games is gonna rock so much shit!  I can't wait for this game!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

Fable was pretty fun, but it didn't live up to even half of what everyone thought it would be. If Fable 2 realizes anything near the original promises, it should awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 9, 2008)

Peter Molynuex gave Fable II a 9 out of 10.  Of course this game is going to be good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

Who?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 10, 2008)

This is one of the games I'm waiting for. Only about two weeks to go.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2008)

new video


----------



## Draffut (Oct 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who?



Fable 2's lead designer.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2008)

Fable2 got a review in  9.5/10 in December OXM.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 12, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> Fable2 got a review in  9.5/10 in December OXM.


_
And Fallout 3 got a ten, those money-grubbing hacks that call themselves journalists. Obviously Fable 2 is way better, even though I've played neither.
_


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2008)

Shame on anyone who trusts OXM, ONM or OPS when it comes to game reviews or any journalism in general...


Also lol@ the poster in the link getting upset that the game got a 9.5 instead of a 10.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> _
> And Fallout 3 got a ten, those money-grubbing hacks that call themselves journalists. Obviously Fable 2 is way better, even though I've played neither.
> _



I am keeping my fingers crossed for Fallout 3, it has A LOT to like up to.

A lot more then Fable 2.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 12, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed for Fallout 3, it has A LOT to like up to.
> 
> A lot more then Fable 2.



Yep, it's a given that it won't compare to the first two, because of how different it is...but it can still be freaking awesome.



> Shame on anyone who trusts OXM, ONM or OPS when it comes to game reviews


Add Game Informer to that list.

It's shocking that someone would call a magazine like EGM biased, and then praise Game Informer.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2008)

Honestly, every commercial game-reviewer is biased, and the larger ones are _all_ under the pay of major publishers and devs, in one way or the other.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2008)

i think today on Spike during the movie Hero they gonna shown previw of fable or someting.


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 16, 2008)

first day buy looks ownage and just found out that there is a masterchief armor!!!!!!!!!!

gonna be chopping up little cocks with my sword as masterchief


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> first day buy looks ownage and just found out that there is a masterchief armor!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, what a fucking bitch move.

Looks like Fable 2 is gonna suck just as much as it's predecessor.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage said:


> Wow, what a fucking bitch move.
> 
> Looks like Fable 2 is gonna suck just as much as it's predecessor.



y because of some HALO armor? If so...i totally agree.


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage said:


> Wow, what a fucking bitch move.
> 
> Looks like Fable 2 is gonna suck just as much as it's predecessor.



 Not what I was expecting from the announcement...


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

No, because they can't even be confident in their own abilities. So much so, that they have to resort to adding Halo armor to the game, even though it in absolutely NO way fits the time line or genre, just to hopefully bring in more interest.

You know who else had to do that? Dead or Alive 4. 
Did it help them make a good game? Absolutely not.

It's a bitch move. They're hoping to grab from the rabid Halo fanbase by adding OMG MASTERCHIEF ARMOR LOLOLOLWTF. A real game wouldn't have to make such a bitch move, because it would have enough to offer it's fans.

Just looks like Peter "Asshat" Molyneux has once again set the bar higher than he can deliver on, promising fans things that won't make it to the final copy, and thus is trying to cover his ass with something like halo armor.

gg Peter, you'll probably actually score fans off this move, swimming in their ignorance and popping boners for Master Chief as they are.


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll admit I'd like to kick Molyneux's ass, but I have to say you're blowing this out of proportion, it's just an add on, a treat for 360 owners.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage, I suggest checking the fuck out what you're talking about before spouting your BS. Yes, there's Halo armor in the game, but it's far from an exact copy.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'll admit I'd like to kick Molyneux's ass, but I have to say you're blowing this out of proportion, it's just an add on, a treat for 360 owners.



Bungie and Lionhead are in no way affiliated. From a business POV, a company should not be putting a rival studio's _anything_ in their game. As a studio, you should strive to deliver only your own ideas. To make a deal with a rival to let them insert their products into something you are selling, that is called "Bending over and taking it up the ass". As Lionhead is HARDLY competition to Bungie in the world of X-box 360 games, Bungie doesn't need to feature Halo in the upcoming Fable game. No, it's more like the Fable game needs to make a bitch move to put a greater franchise in their game to better their product.

This isn't as simple as being an "add-on". For them to do this, it must be a blow to their own pride, because their own game is being penetrated by the feature(s) of a rival studio. It reeks of desperation - and along with Molyneux's past, and Fable I's general lack of everything, this news doesn't inspire much faith in me for Fable II being anything amazing.




Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Rage, I suggest checking the fuck out what you're talking about before spouting your BS. Yes, there's Halo armor in the game, but it's far from an exact copy.



This changes what, exactly, Mr. Crowley? Exactly, it changes nothing, and does absolutely nothing to argue my "BS". Thanks for wasting my time, bud.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2008)

How exactly are Lionhead and Bungie rival studios? For that to be true they'd have to create games in the same genre.

It's a sword and armor set. That's all. Maybe a cameo somewhere.


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Rage, I suggest checking the fuck out what you're talking about before spouting your BS. Yes, there's Halo armor in the game, but it's far from an exact copy.



Chief got a downgrade



Rage said:


> Bungie and Lionhead are in no way affiliated. From a business POV, a company should not be putting a rival studio's _anything_ in their game. As a studio, you should strive to deliver only your own ideas. To make a deal with a rival to let them insert their products into something you are selling, that is called "Bending over and taking it up the ass". As Lionhead is HARDLY competition to Bungie in the world of X-box 360 games, Bungie doesn't need to feature Halo in the upcoming Fable game. No, it's more like the Fable game needs to make a bitch move to put a greater franchise in their game to better their product.
> 
> This isn't as simple as being an "add-on". For them to do this, it must be a blow to their own pride, because their own game is being penetrated by the feature(s) of a rival studio. It reeks of desperation - and along with Molyneux's past, and Fable I's general lack of everything, this news doesn't inspire much faith in me for Fable II being anything amazing.



I'll admit it does seem a LITTLE desperate, but you're massively exaggerating if you think this will cause the game to suck.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> How exactly are Lionhead and Bungie rival studios? For that to be true they'd have to create games in the same genre.
> 
> It's a sword and armor set. That's all. Maybe a cameo somewhere.



Well, it's quite clear you have little if any idea how a business runs, and I'm not about to give you a rundown of Business 101, so I'm going to try and keep this brief.

All companies are rivals. Some less than others, and the level of a rivalry increases and decreases on variables such as genre, release dates, console, etc. However, at the end of the day, the last thing a company wants is to help another company gain money. This is doubly so when the company you're being the bitch to is far bigger than you, and is THE face of the system you're working for (xbox in this case).

I really don't see what you're arguing against - if these companies weren't rivals, that would signify that the player demographic isn't the same. However, the flaw in that argument is that genre differences aside, for Fable fans to even be excited about this new Halo addition, then they would also have to be fans of the Halo games. 

This is a chance for Lionhead to truly sell their game, and their worth, but instead of doing so, they take the simple sellout route, and feature Halo in their games. Well, good for them, but that will only be a means to hype the upcoming Halo Wars game, and could cause future issues. i.e Fable III and a Halo game fall close to each other for release in the future, and Halo being the bigger name, is bought by far more people than Fable III is, and since not everyone can afford to buy both games, Fable III suffers the revenue loss. It certainly doesn't help that in Fable II, Halo was featured and boosted.

I'm not saying that the addition itself will cause catastrophic losses for Lionhead, however, from a company perspective, there is absolutely no reason to feature Halo in your game unless you are desperate. Especially since I doubt we're going to see any featuring of Fable in future Halo games.




Fenrir said:


> Chief got a downgrade
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit it does seem a LITTLE desperate, but you're massively exaggerating if you think this will cause the game to suck.



Oh, I hardly think the addition of Halo into the game will make it suck. Instead I believe the fact that Lionhead is desperate enough to make such a move, is a ill sign of what to expect from this game. For a game that Peter so arrogantly claims to be new, exciting, mind blowing, never-before-seen in the genre of RPG's, he sure doesn't seem confident enough in Fable's own originality to leave his game as is, without the cheap insertion of other big names for obvious fan grabbing.

I recall him making big claims on Fable I as well, and not delivering in the end. We shall see, but I hardly think if this game was revolutionary, they would need to throw in a Master Chief armor and sword set for "good measure". It makes absolutely no sense, and for anyone who understands business, especially video game business, they'll know what I'm talking about - indeed, they'll have acted in a similar way as me upon hearing the news.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 16, 2008)

dude seriously whats your problem its just a fun add-on in my opinion your just probably one of those guys who tries to flame anything about a game because you cant buy 

anyways its only for special edition u dumbass

and u would be a shit business studies teacher

tell me if im wrong


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> dude seriousley whats your problem its just a fun sdd-on in my opinion your just probably one of those guys who tries to flame anything about a game because you cant buy
> 
> tell me if im wrong





Rage said:


> gg Peter, you'll probably actually score fans off this move, swimming in their ignorance and popping boners for Master Chief as they are.





GSP FTW said:


> *first day buy looks ownage and just found out that there is a masterchief armor!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gonna be chopping up little cocks with my sword as masterchief*


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 16, 2008)

wat ive been looking forward to this game since it was announced im just saying its gonna be fun being medieval masterchief and still answer my question 

p.s i hate masterchief i just like his armor


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> wat ive been looking forward to this game since it came out im just saying its gonna be fun being medieval masterchief and still answer my question



I tried avoiding answering your question, because when I do, I seem arrogant and people believe I'm lying. But fine, I'll try and answer it.

I own a Playstation 3, an Xbox 360, Wii, PSP, DS, and an Alienware gaming laptop.

Do you still have the impression that I just "hate on games because I can't afford them"?


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> p.s i hate masterchief i just like his armor




The armour is all there is to the Chief, it isn't like he has a fucking personality.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 16, 2008)

Heres Business 101 for you, there pulling in the rabid halo fanbase which is a good business move. Its not desperate its a armor set which has minimal reference to the halo armor. You have blown this out of proportion for an unknown reason.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> Heres Business 101 for you, there pulling in the rabid halo fanbase which is a good business move. Its not desperate its a armor set which has minimal reference to the halo armor. You have blown this out of proportion for an unknown reason.



And you don't know shit about anything.

Good luck with that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol, the Spartan armor makes me lol.

Still getting the regular edition of the game, regardless. But I'll have to get it on second day.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 16, 2008)

Fail troll is fail.

It is only a dick move to sell the Collector's Edition because the armor only comes with that.  Bullshit gimmicks like that are always in special editions.

Bungie and Lionhead have pretty much nothing to do with eachother you say?  Well I guess there's that little known fact that *Microsoft owns Lionhead and the Halo IP* (and used to own Bungie).  Microsoft plastering Halo bullshit everywhere you look is nothing new.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Fail troll is fail.
> 
> It is only a dick move to sell the Collector's Edition because the armor only comes with that.  Bullshit gimmicks like that are always in special editions.
> 
> Bungie and Lionhead have pretty much nothing to do with eachother you say?  Well I guess there's that little known fact that *Microsoft owns Lionhead and the Halo IP* (and used to own Bungie).  Microsoft plastering Halo bullshit everywhere you look is nothing new.



Incorrect. Bungie is independent, whereas Lionhouse is a MGS in-house studio. Where Microsoft holds a minor stake in the Halo universe, it only extends to partnership with Bungie in the making of Halo games. Beyond this, they have absolutely NOTHING to do with each other, as I posted before, and Microsoft in no way, shape or form could ever make Bungie do anything for Fable, nor will you ever find any kind of article to back up the bullshit you spew about that being the case - mainly because you're wrong. In theory, Microsoft could probably put it into Fable, with very little argument from Bungie's side of the table, but again, they wouldn't bother doing this unless Peter wanted it.

Try and cover it as you will, the move still stinks of desperation, and Lionhead hardly has a reputation for making good games and delivering upon promises. See this as you will, but it looks like a convenient month-before piece of information, and it leaves me with little to look forward to in the game. Will I buy it? Yes. Will it be as good as I originally expected? Probably not. And that's saying something, as I didn't have high expectations at all after the first disappointment.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage said:


> Incorrect. Bungie is independent, whereas Lionhouse is a MGS in-house studio. Where Microsoft holds a minor stake in the Halo universe, it only extends to partnership with Bungie in the making of Halo games. Beyond this, they have absolutely NOTHING to do with each other, as I posted before, and Microsoft in no way, shape or form could ever make Bungie do anything for Fable, nor will you ever find any kind of article to back up the bullshit you spew about that being the case - mainly because you're wrong.
> 
> Fail troll is fail, you say? Well at least I know what I'm talking about. Get the fuck outta here.


Microsoft owns the Halo IP and can do whatever the hell they want with it.  Fail troll keeps on failing.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Microsoft owns the Halo IP and can do whatever the hell they want with it.  Fail troll keeps on failing.



So then, essentially what you're saying is this:

"Microsoft owns the intellectual property rights to Halo, so therefore they're the ones forcing Halo into Fable II, and I'm a troll because I don't believe that despite the fact you have no evidence to prove your claim that Microsoft is the sole force behind Halo's addition in Fable II."

Flawless logic.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 16, 2008)

^Fable II is going to be fucking awesome regardless of whether master chief's armor is in there or not.  It's probably in there to make a few extra dollars off of halo fanboys, nothing wrong with that.  Even some of the greatest games of all time throw in characters from other universes to make a couple extra bucks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^Fable II is going to be fucking awesome regardless of whether master chief's armor is in there or not.  It's probably in there to make a few extra dollars off of halo fanboys, nothing wrong with that.  Even some of the greatest games of all time throw in characters from other universes to make a couple extra bucks.



Well, I'd have to raise one counter question here.

Will Fable 2 be awesome, *at all*?


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2008)

Tbh, I don't think Fable 2 will be much better than the original. It doesn't look like a HD game at all, and most of what I've heard about how good it can be has come from Peter Molyneux, someone who said the same shit about the first game and completeley failed to deliver. I have no reason whatsoever to believe him, so I'm a little skeptical of Fable 2.


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 16, 2008)

A lot of the complaints I hear about Fable 2 is that it's too similar to the original. Luckily, I've never played the first one, so if that's the only thing wrong with it, I should enjoy this game quite a bit.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Liked the first so i don't mind if two is the same.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^Fable II is going to be fucking awesome regardless of whether master chief's armor is in there or not.  It's probably in there to make a few extra dollars off of halo fanboys, nothing wrong with that.  Even some of the greatest games of all time throw in characters from other universes to make a couple extra bucks.



Where did I heard that one before? Oh right, from the hyped fans pre-Fable 1 release. Your opinions don't interest me, much.




Wrathchild said:


> A lot of the complaints I hear about Fable 2 is that it's too similar to the original. Luckily, I've never played the first one, so if that's the only thing wrong with it, I should enjoy this game quite a bit.



Except that the first one was garbage, so if the second one is like the first one, the second one will be garbage too.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

First fable wasn't garbage, it wasn't great or anything but it had alot of neat ideas and it was fun. Garbage is sonic 06 and bomberman. I wouldn't even put metroid prime or gears of war in the "Garbage" rank and i hate on those.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> First fable wasn't garbage, it wasn't great or anything but it had alot of neat ideas and it was fun. Garbage is sonic 06 and bomberman. I wouldn't even put metroid prime or gears of war in the "Garbage" rank and i hate on those.



That's because none of the games you named are garbage, outside of Sonic 06, which still seems like a gem in comparison to fable. Let me break this down.

- 4-6 hour storyline.
- Bland, generic villain.
- Two dimensional, weak and broken alignment system.
- Minimal customization options.
- Little thought put into the originality of nicknames.
- Low weapon selection. You had 6 types of weapons, genre'd by iron, steel, obsidian, etc.
- Shitty unique weapons.
- Boring and broken magic system.
- Boring and outdated 'two button hack n slash' battle system.
- God-awful voice acting.
- 2-3 character models for each genre.
- Broken death system (rejuv potions were easy to stock up on and meant never dying)
- Absolutely no replay value.
- Unsatisfying ending and pointless/meaningless post-ending gameplay.
- 1/3 the features promised by Peter were not in the game.


You want me to keep going?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

-I spent a good 15 hours on lost chapters 
-Agreed, crappy villain. 
-Good and bad, meh was same old shit back then
-And? I didn't need much more put change weapon
-Nicknames of what? 
-Again didn't care about the weapons, just got the strongest and moved on
-I liked the magic system, especially the slow down, speed one, fire one, and there was one more i liked quite alot
-Wasn't terrible voice acting, just was OK. I've seen far worse. 
-Don't remember customization being a big thing in this game...and most rpgs you're forced to use one model. 
-Death system i don't remember, i never died. I never die in any rpgs actually, well maybe once in awhile. 
- No rpg does for me, but that's me. 
- Ending did suck. 
-I didn't keep up with the hype on it or this one. 

As for sonic 06 being a gem compared to this, you are out of your fucking mind. Fable was playable, sonic 06 is barely playable, with tons of glitches, and a god awful loading problem with 25-35 seconds loading times just to TALK to someone. 

And bomberman zero...just go on youtube to prove that one. 

Fable had some problems but i still had fun with it's combat and magic system. I do agree that the villain and general story need improvement.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 16, 2008)

^agreed with crazy.


Rage said:


> That's because none of the games you named are garbage, outside of Sonic 06, which still seems like a gem in comparison to fable. Let me break this down.
> 
> - 4-6 hour storyline.
> - Bland, generic villain.
> ...



So basically it's garbage because YOU don't like it?  Well doesn't matter, most people I know who have an 360 are going to get fable II anyway, because we all enjoyed it alot.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> -I spent a good 15 hours on lost chapters
> -Agreed, crappy villain.
> -Good and bad, meh was same old shit back then
> -And? I didn't need much more put change weapon
> ...




- So the game + the expansion that took them 2 years to create got you 10 hours of gameplay. Well, shit. That's pretty good though, the full game, expansion included, and I still doubt I broke 10 hours.
- No. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic came out the same time, and it had an excellent alignment system. Fable had a kill a citizen, gain dark points. Kill anything else, gain good. You couldn't even stay evil, for as soon as you killed a Hobbe, a Pirate, a Bandit or a Bolverine, you gained good points and fucked your alignment up. Actually, there was nothing good that came from being evil at all. Peter promised people bending to your will, begging for their lives, doing things for you - all they did was run away and fuck up trade. Completely ruined the entire system.
- Well that's you. Some people prefer better hair styles than the ridiculous and disgusting options Fable offered.
- Nicknames for your character. Chicken Chaser? Really?
- Well some people who play RPGs do care about weapons.
- The magic system was this: 15+ spells in which only 3-4 were useful AT ALL, and each time you used a spell, you aged. Spellcasters were almost always 40+ years old.
- I'm not talking about the player model. There were only 3 NPC models for each gender. MOST RPG's have more than 6 NPC character models. Except maybe the Zelda games on the NES... Nah, I'm pretty sure they had more too.
- Exactly. Noone ever died.
- Well, when I pay 50 bucks for a 4 hour game, I expect some fucking replay value. I dunno about other people, though.

And I played Bomberman Zero and Sonic 06. Both were better games than Fable.




SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^agreed with crazy.
> 
> 
> So basically it's garbage because YOU don't like it?  Well doesn't matter, most people I know who have an 360 are going to get fable II anyway, because we all enjoyed it alot.



If you could read, I offered points that were flaws with the game, not my own personal opinions. But hey, the general gaming consensus on Fable must be wrong since you and your imaginary friends enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah obvious I'm not going to agree with you on anything on here and I'll move on. I mean i don't even have to counter act when you actually thought TWO broken games were worse then a actual WORKING game. < And i hate that face 

BTW half the stuff you mentioned were opinions. I could make a list on Gears, prime, zelda, halo, metal gear, resident evil, and just about any other game. They all have flaws to some degree, it just matters if you actually give a shit about em. Most of the ones you listed i don't, so thankfully fable 2 still looks good.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah obvious I'm not going to agree with you on anything on here and I'll move on. I mean i don't even have to counter act when you actually thought TWO broken games were worse then a actual WORKING game. < And i hate that face



They were a hell of a lot less broken than Fable.

Had less character models than a 1992 game, some of the worst voice acting since 1980's kung-fu movie dubs and a bunch of systems that didn't work or were unfinished. The only reason you like it is because you apparently don't give a shit about anything in a game, and play it for the sake of playing games.

But comparing Fable to Gears of War is lol.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2008)

Sweet.  I have found my first bride.  

You've_seen_this_one_already


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi guys

my friend got this game yesterday. Look forward to it, it's AWESOME


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2008)

I like Fable, no it's not everything you got promised. No it isn't the best RPG ever. No it isn't the best game ever. It is however fun for me. I might be Fable 2 or wait until later.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 18, 2008)

Calm down people... both sides of the argument.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2008)

^ I did  DS you got it yet? You're the only person i know who would have it earlier then me  Though i got LBP same as you, so we tie there


----------



## Draffut (Oct 18, 2008)

Rage said:


> an Alienware gaming laptop.



Are you a big fan of flushing money down the toilet?

I am always open for donations.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2008)

Rage said:


> Well, it's quite clear you have little if any idea how a business runs, and I'm not about to give you a rundown of Business 101, so I'm going to try and keep this brief.
> 
> All companies are rivals. Some less than others, and the level of a rivalry increases and decreases on variables such as genre, release dates, console, etc. However, at the end of the day, the last thing a company wants is to help another company gain money. This is doubly so when the company you're being the bitch to is far bigger than you, and is THE face of the system you're working for (xbox in this case).
> 
> ...



Plenty of companies don't have problems collaborating on games. You have Capcom x Namco as the biggest example.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't bother talking with rage, easier to let him rage and move on.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 19, 2008)

I enjoyed Fable 1 quite a bit actually...even if I was a 55 year old Magic wielding virgin....


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 19, 2008)

Should I get this game? Would it be off-putting or confusing If I havent played the first?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2008)

No, according to Peter Molyneux it's more of a spiritual successor than a true sequel.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2008)

So.. everyone going to post their gamertags? Game is coming out in a couple days. Mine is *Br0wnAzn*.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, so you're him! xD I've about 10 people on my list who I don't know who the fuck they are.

Mine is *Sir0Slick*.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, lol. I'm planning to change mine to DrunkMunky though, but I don't know if I want to pay $10 just to do that.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2008)

I got drunken, i'll add anthony, gotta delete the 50 some odd people i don't know.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 19, 2008)

Yamato-Lawrence said:


> Should I get this game? Would it be off-putting or confusing If I havent played the first?



You can probably get fable for 5 bucks, and it's only 8 hours long, it takes place 500 years (?) after the first fable there might be some references to the first fable but it sounds like a completely different story.

If anyone's interested my GT is woosah445


----------



## Proxy (Oct 19, 2008)

I heard you can journey with other people. Is there a limit, and isn't it coming out Tuesday? Just to be sure.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 19, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So.. everyone going to post their gamertags? Game is coming out in a couple days. Mine is *Br0wnAzn*.



*Thumbkinchan*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 20, 2008)

Eurogamer review. 10/10.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 20, 2008)

eh did it actually happen? Peter Molyneux actually keped all his promises? i never put much attention on this game but all the hype must come from somewhere. i guess i need to rethink about my choosing criteria.


----------



## Akira (Oct 20, 2008)

IGN reviews are up:




I'm surprised at IGN US. They've been throwing around scores like 9.5 constantly with the big titles recently, and Fable 2 receives 8.8?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Eurogamer review. 10/10.



Never trust Eurogamer.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2008)

9.5 and 8.8 from IGN.
I wonder what 1up will give it.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 20, 2008)

Wasn't going to bother originally but I've been looking into it and I'm definitely getting this when it's released, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 20, 2008)

I need to get X-Box Live first...

Maybe in November...


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 20, 2008)

Incredible reviews, Friday seems so far away right now.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 20, 2008)

Fable 2 is on it's way over to my house from gamefly 

I'm eccentric, should be here in two days.


----------



## Felix (Oct 20, 2008)

Just finished the game
Way superior over Fable 1. It's worth all the hype
But the story is still way to small... And I feel that the Side quests rooster could be bigger. I don't really know if my list grows up at the moment but I finished the game and still no quests left to be revealed... 

I'm compelled to finish it again... The ending, although it was the good one, left me a sour taste in my mouth. Should have taken the Neutral one... Barf


----------



## Yannlck (Oct 20, 2008)

The new add ( the dog ) look really fun I bet that he will get beated or killed by the boss at end because in a video they say we needed to add something that you would get feeling over and they said it was the dog


----------



## Tomorrow King (Oct 20, 2008)

gun 2 be bai0ing dis bitch 2marrow


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2008)

Got it, pretty fun so far. Only about a hour and a half in though. More impressions later


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got back from Gamestop's Fable 2 Midnight Release Party.  And I didn't come back empty handed.  

My belief that I am the best looking gamer in the world wasn't damaged during this visit either.  Release parties always bring out the freakshows.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuck, man!!!

I wanna play this shit, but I have to wait til' Best Buy open at 10am, fuck!!!
I knew I should have reserved it at gamestop...


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 21, 2008)

Friiiiday. Friiiiiiiiday. Friiiiiiiiday.

Bleh, it's still Tuesday.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol Europe and America

I live in Europe, my friend lives in Europe. He got it Friday last week


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2008)

Fucking Friday, seems light years away. ;____;


----------



## Akira (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah man, some really shitty news about Co-op. Looks like you can't bring your own character into a friend's Albion, its just a preset one with no specific characteristics.



> When Lionhead used the term "henchman" in our interview, they actually meant a henchman character - not a henchmen role.  This mean that character you've worked so hard to customize, including weapons, armor, scars, and other markings all are NOT visible in your friend's game when joining.  On top of this, any items you gain while in a friend's game will not transfer back to your character.  The only thing that transfers is gold, experience and renown.



Link:


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuck!  Playing as a little kid sucks!  

I'm tearing shit up though.  I collect warrants like no one's business, beat the shitty out of an a-hole bullying a starving dog, and fucked up some beetles causing havoc in a warehouse.  I am the man!

I was thinking about going the villain route, that route is typically more fun.  But I don't want to be ugly.  And I don't want to be stuck with ugly chicks.  So for the sake of being handsome...I have no choice but to go the Peter Petrelli route.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2008)

What about the village for evil people? Plus, some women like it when you smack them around, so I doubt you'll have to be good. =p


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2008)

Wtf, your friends can't see your characters? Dissapointment.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 21, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Wtf, your friends can't see your characters? Dissapointment.



they can just if their host they can't


----------



## Draffut (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, picked it up earlier, and got a little play time in before my roommate took the TV to play Rockband 2.

It's quite fun, a definite improvement over the last one.  I am still not getting the dog thing, he has yet to do anything except get punted by the first "boss".  Hasn't attacked an enemy yet.

No more mana bullshit is great.  and the 2 spells I have tried seam fairly balanced (unlike the shield spell from the last game)

One question for those further then I.  I went and imported my data from my Pub Games character over, including his 180,000 gold debt.

I had a guard confronting me about delinquent payments before my screen even loaded, and I choose to do community service.

My question is, once I do this mission, will my debt be gone?  Or is this going to be hanging over my head for a while, until I pay it off?

Anyhow, making an archer/wizard, female, good-aligned character first.  It's going pretty well.  My roommates did get a kick out of her running around almost naked for a while when I noticed the starting gear gave me a negative appearance rating.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 21, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, picked it up earlier, and got a little play time in before my roommate took the TV to play Rockband 2.
> 
> It's quite fun, a definite improvement over the last one.  I am still not getting the dog thing, he has yet to do anything except get punted by the first "boss".  Hasn't attacked an enemy yet.
> 
> ...


i do believe thats your answer but im pretty sure there are consequences for not paying the debt
but how would i know 
The red rings of death


----------



## Draffut (Oct 21, 2008)

Tex said:


> i do believe thats your answer but im pretty sure there are consequences for not paying the debt
> but how would i know
> The red rings of death



There are definatly consequences for not paying it.  I got fined,, and since i couldn;t pay it, my only choices were "Resist Arrest" and "Community Service"


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 21, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> There are definatly consequences for not paying it.  I got fined,, and since i couldn;t pay it, my only choices were "Resist Arrest" and "Community Service"



i do believe it affects your purity and corruption depending on the choices so....
i would do the community service much less of a pain in the ass


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Oct 21, 2008)

I GOT MY f#!$%! HANDS ON IT!!!!!!!!



OMFG EPIC!!!!




Seriously though, ten out of ten....clearly.

I'll fill you in on my so called review once I beat it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2008)

I fucking owned Thag the bandit and his men.  Slashing people to bits, shooting the hell out of them, throwing lightning bolts everywhere, etc.  No one even touched me.  

My dog hasn't even had to fight yet.  He got kicked by Thag though and I had to give him an elixir to heal him.

I released the slaves soon afterwards too.  I'm going to do good deeds and never eat.  Hopefully that will keep me thin and hansome.  XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2008)

Too damn good. =D The only con I found so far is the text sometimes is too small to read. But maybe that's because I'm farther away from my TV.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, I had to turn the subtitles on.  These British accents are fucking hard to understand sometimes.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I had to turn the subtitles on.  These British accents are fucking hard to understand sometimes.



You're just uncultured.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2008)

More Gamertags. =O Not enough Fable buddies.


----------



## Blix (Oct 21, 2008)

The game is fun. I cant wait till coop next week.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2008)

Fable co-op seems to suck so i guess it's ok.


----------



## Ulio (Oct 21, 2008)

The co op doesn't come with the game ? ? WTH?


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 21, 2008)

Ulio said:


> The co op doesn't come with the game ? ? WTH?



It's free DLC, though. So it's pretty much the same as getting it with the game.

I'm skeptical on buying the game. The fact that your character doesn't transfer to co-op, and that you won't be able to take back any of the items you collect sounds kind of disappointing.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 21, 2008)

Tex said:


> i do believe it affects your purity and corruption depending on the choices so....
> i would do the community service much less of a pain in the ass



Did the service and it cleared everything up.

But the guys I had to kill for it were insanely tough.  4 Bandits each one stronger ten any of the other fights so far.

But i guess it was worth it.

On a side note, I believe the game just bugged on me. I got my second book to increase the dogs treasure hunting skills.  immediately hit down to use it.  The book disappeared like it was used, but my dog didn't get the increase.  So either it takes more then one book each time later, or I just got fucked out of one and a treasure hunting level on him.


----------



## speedstar (Oct 22, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I fucking owned Thag the bandit and his men.  Slashing people to bits, shooting the hell out of them, throwing lightning bolts everywhere, etc.  No one even touched me.
> 
> My dog hasn't even had to fight yet.  He got kicked by Thag though and I had to give him an elixir to heal him.
> 
> I released the slaves soon afterwards too.  I'm going to do good deeds and never eat.  Hopefully that will keep me thin and hansome.  XD



yea same for me. I wanted to buy and rent thags place but I couldn't. oh well I got his horns as renown. .  I got Inferno(up to level 2 now), instead of Shock(or any other Will spells) so far, though.

Game is great.. Currently I'm chasing Dash the Bandit for the Abbot in Oakfield. Wish me luck.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

I've been following the trailers since they first came about, and I'm unsure if I should buy this.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 22, 2008)

i never played the first one and i hate RPGs , but that aside is it any good?


----------



## speedstar (Oct 22, 2008)

^^&^ if you like making choices of morality and having those choices affect the world around you then you should get it.  if you like good videogames then you should get it. if you are looking to keep busy until a game you really want comes out you should get it. just get it already lol.

But if you hate rpgs then i dont know but get it anyway.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 22, 2008)

is it violent?


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm concerned about the ageing process in this game, is it the same as last one ? Because I don't feel like letting my character become 70 years old after 3 hours game play.


----------



## speedstar (Oct 22, 2008)

@ killinspree42099- well im not that far into the game but so far, the defeated enemies come out looking like your sig lol. Its not too violent so far.

Im guessing you like those types of video games.

@ Amamiya- I think the aging is balanced well. I have been playing for a good 6 hours and my character is still relatively a teen so...


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 22, 2008)

yes i do, so i can become evil in the game and kill anyone i want to?


----------



## speedstar (Oct 22, 2008)

hell yea.. you can kill anyone and everyone(well mostly everyone/99.99%). and your dog can become a vicious bastard like your hero has become. Have Fun with it.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

You're still overlooking my question about the game


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 22, 2008)

hmm i might have to pick it up, but idk fallout 3 comes out next tuesday


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

IMO, Fallout is not a good game series.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 22, 2008)

really ? it looked cool in gaming informer magazine


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, I didn't particularly like Fallout 1 or 2.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 22, 2008)

whats it about? it said it's a RPG and i hate those


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 22, 2008)

its about a post nuclear future where u run around killing degenerative inbred nuclear mutants.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 22, 2008)

Bah, it's not out until Friday over here.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 22, 2008)

When is this out in the UK?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> IMO, Fallout is not a good game series.



Your opinion is no longer valid.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Your opinion is no longer valid.



My opinion sadly, is always valid.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Well, I didn't particularly like Fallout 1 or 2.



It's ok, not everyone is born with taste.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> My opinion sadly, is always valid.



Yeah,        no.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Oct 22, 2008)

Pretty fun game.

Makes Fable 1 look like shit, so far. The no armour thing is fucking gay though. >>


----------



## ShangDOh (Oct 23, 2008)

Man right now, I'm SO tempted to use the internal clock cheat to get tons of money, the jobs are mind numbingly boring.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 23, 2008)

ShangDOh said:


> Man right now, I'm SO tempted to use the internal clock cheat to get tons of money, the jobs are mind numbingly boring.



20 minutes of chopping wood and doing the Bounty Hunts will get you plenty of gold.  I used that to buy a few houses, ramp up the rent, then use that money to rent out more.

I Own every wagon in that start area, and half the Market Area in the city.

And since there is no armor in this game, equipping yourself is quite cheap.  I have the same gear as my first visit to the city long ago.  I just keep my gun as updated as possible.

I don't use my sword, ever, so it's just a 2 socket piece of junk with +attractiveness gems in it.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah so far it's owning the hell out of fable, story is much much better, and the environment is just wow.

Anyway, I got the raise dead spell as my very first choice, absolutely useless.  I didn't want to get force push because I abused the hell out of that spell in fable.  Can't believe there's no assassins rush, my favorite spell.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did the part about the hobbes creep anyone out?


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 23, 2008)

One day left


----------



## Draffut (Oct 23, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Yeah so far it's owning the hell out of fable, story is much much better, and the environment is just wow.
> 
> Anyway, I got the raise dead spell as my very first choice, absolutely useless.  I didn't want to get force push because I abused the hell out of that spell in fable.  Can't believe there's no assassins rush, my favorite spell.
> 
> ...



Are you melee or ranged?  I have a gunslinger with the Time Control and Raise Dead spells.  And the last boss I fought, I couldn't have won without Raise Dead.  Nothing ever really gets near me, as the ghosts make a great wall and distraction.

Also, using it after killing Balverines is cool, as you have big Balverine phantoms running around destroying people.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 23, 2008)

woo hoo this game is ownage lol my dog hates everyone except me hes so cool!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2008)

What ?


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 23, 2008)

my dog (in the game) hates everybody(dunno why he just barks and growls at everyone) accept me


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2008)

That sounds weak 

Dogs barking is usually a sign of fear.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 23, 2008)

What NO!!!!!!!! My dog will be beat until he learns ti be evil and kill everything around him  

Hmmm My child is weak, i will starve him and make him fight his brother for food


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like Djingis Khan  killed his brother over a chicken.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

I definately have to say this is one of the greatest sequels I've ever played. The combat's miles ahead of its predecesor, the cameos are amusing and I've had a blast exploring Albion. 

The story is great, too!

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really loved Hammer, Garth and Reaver as all three heroes. They're so badass in their own way. When I was rescuing Garth, I had a wife, a baby and invested in T.O.B.Y. Next thing I know, I have a 10 year old son, a reformed Westcliff and a new life. Of course, for some reason, my wife could wait 10 years for me, but eventually divorced me.

I'm going to miss you, Richard the Villager!


----------



## quizmasterG (Oct 23, 2008)

i think fable is over rated


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2008)

^
I agree with the statement, especially after trying Fable 2 at a friends house just now, not really that much difference from Fable 1.


----------



## speedstar (Oct 23, 2008)

^ hey you just TRIED it, you need to actually spend time Playing it for a while.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought I got my bang for my buck.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Oct 23, 2008)

how the hell do u make your character get "UNFAT" bc i gave my guy some meat. now hes a fat ass. also how do u make the scars and shit go away?


----------



## Tomorrow King (Oct 23, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Yeah so far it's owning the hell out of fable, story is much much better, and the environment is just wow.
> 
> Anyway, I got the raise dead spell as my very first choice, absolutely useless.  I didn't want to get force push because I abused the hell out of that spell in fable.  Can't believe there's no assassins rush, my favorite spell.
> 
> ...



My first spell-choice was Blades. That shit is pro. 

After I level it up, I'm probably going to get Raise Dead.


I miss Assassin's rush. ):


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

> how the hell do u make your character get "UNFAT" bc i gave my guy some meat. now hes a fat ass. also how do u make the scars and shit go away?



Go to the produce stall (The one with all the vegetables) and buy celery. It's the only thing that works and you have to eat a lot of it. Try using the region menu to get to towns quicker and make time go by faster.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Oct 23, 2008)

also anyone figure out what expression to use on the statue in bowerstone cemetary?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad to hear the aging is ok, I've heard great things, definitely going to buy this


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 23, 2008)

Got this game the other day. I've been addicted to it ever since. I was hoping the co-op would be fun, but I was disappointed... it turned out to be shit. Luckily, the single player more than makes up for it. 

Itachi_forsaken: Do the laugh & point expression to the statue that looks like he's laughing and he should slouch over. A door will then open which will lead you to a chest at the top of the cemetary.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 24, 2008)

Hirako Shinji said:


> My first spell-choice was Blades. That shit is pro.
> 
> After I level it up, I'm probably going to get Raise Dead.
> 
> ...



Blades look badass, but it looked like it too forever to cast, hope it does good damage though.

Oh and Assassins rush is still in the game you get it once you get time stop.



BTW, how do you get taller?  Hammer is like 10 foot taller than I am.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2008)

Assassin Rush in the first game was a shitty spell, there were really only like three spells worth getting.

I'm dissapointed by the lack of Legendary Weapons in the game, though.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 24, 2008)

If I had to complain about anything, and this is just nitpicking, I'd say the game was too easy. You can't really die, so there's no challenge. Still, pretty good game.


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 24, 2008)

Just bought this game today (as it just got released) with legendary armor and energy sword  

Havn't played it yet, though. How do you like it?


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 24, 2008)

this fucker is mine next payday


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 24, 2008)

> Havn't played it yet, though. How do you like it?



Very well, actually. The story's really solid, the sandbox has more to play in, and the combat system is vastly improved. I would definately buy it on the basis of the big world and the easy achievements.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2008)

Really enjoying it so far, played for a few hours earlier and just fucked around.

Gonna take my time with the main quest-line since I heard it's pretty short.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Assassin Rush in the first game was a shitty spell, there were really only like three spells worth getting.
> 
> I'm dissapointed by the lack of Legendary Weapons in the game, though.



I like assassins rush because it looks badass so you can pulloff badass moves with it, it's not that helpful if you can roll out of the way.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Are you melee or ranged?  I have a gunslinger with the Time Control and Raise Dead spells.  And the last boss I fought, I couldn't have won without Raise Dead.  Nothing ever really gets near me, as the ghosts make a great wall and distraction.
> 
> Also, using it after killing Balverines is cool, as you have big Balverine phantoms running around destroying people.



I thought you got lame hobbes all the time, hmmm maybe I'll get it again.  Balverines are tough.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 24, 2008)

Having a mana bar would have really cranked the difficulty. Taking no damage when you roll is ridiculous. I like the game, but I would like some challenge. Guns and magic are just too strong. Every confrontation I have gotten into, I just snipe people with a pistol. They don't even fucking move when they get shot! A distance/damage bug? I don't even like blocking because it bugs and I get stuck in a block stance for like 20 seconds.

Also waiting for your dog to catch up to you is very lame.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 24, 2008)

> Having a mana bar would have really cranked the difficulty. Taking no damage when you roll is ridiculous. I like the game, but I would like some challenge. Guns and magic are just too strong. Every confrontation I have gotten into, I just snipe people with a pistol. They don't even fucking move when they get shot! A distance/damage bug? I don't even like blocking because it bugs and I get stuck in a block stance for like 20 seconds.



I dunno. Sniping was pretty fun and I had a blast being all powerful. I guess I have a big ego or something like that.

Does anyone know how to get the co-op achievements? Like this whole 'perfect expression' thing?


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 24, 2008)

Got it earlier today, my character has already grown horns and his skin blue cracks. And here I was going to be a good guy. 

Blades is such an awesome spell.

I need money though


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 24, 2008)

I am debating if I should buy this game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 24, 2008)

^Ehhh, I'd probably get Fallout 3 instead, when it comes out next week. Fable 2 is good, but the co-op is such fail.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 24, 2008)

> I am debating if I should buy this game.



Why not rent it first? The game is good but the main storyline is pretty short.


----------



## speedstar (Oct 24, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Why not rent it first? The game is good but the main storyline is pretty short.



Are you saying it is short because you have beaten it already or because others have said it is short?  I think the length can vary based on how often you obtain renown during the main storyline and if you fast travel or use the golden trail.

I havent beaten it yet but I'm loving it(long or short)..lol


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2008)

Main quest is pretty short. But honestly this game goes beyond the campaign. The amount you can do is staggering and oddly fulfilling next to other games that try to do this. GTA4 had a similar deal but I was bored out of my mind with playing bowling and shit with Roman or whoever, but this game makes the mundane intresting.

I completed the first few mission and then dedicated the first few days of play to owning the entire city of Bowerstone. It's stuff like that will keep you going.

Although in my quest to attain material wealth...my character is now corrupted as all hell.

Hopefully after I own everything and make Bowerstone the cheapest place in the world I'll become "pure" again.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 25, 2008)

Like DMC said, it's short on the main side, but long on the side quests. I'm just trying to own every shop I can. And then some.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 25, 2008)

Just massacred Oakfield


----------



## Sindri (Oct 25, 2008)

Was either this of FF IV for me so i went with the sure thing and i'll be picking up Fable 2 next payday, looks good from what i've seen of it though.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 25, 2008)

just made 85k+ bartending


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 25, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Just massacred Oakfield



Why not Bowerstone Old Town?


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 25, 2008)

I've fought the Bowerstone guards several times, but the Oakfield massacre was actually a quest. 

Also fuck yeah just got a legendary weapon, the Daichi is amazing.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2008)

I wanted this game so badly, but sadly I have been persuaded by reviews not to get it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 25, 2008)

> I've fought the Bowerstone guards several times, but the Oakfield massacre was actually a quest.



Didn't you give the warrants to Arfur as a kid?


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 25, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Basing what games to get by reviews



facepalm.jpg


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 25, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I wanted this game so badly, but sadly I have been persuaded by reviews not to get it.



You don't like great reviews?



Shippingr4losers said:


> Didn't you give the warrants to Arfur as a kid?



Think so.. 

I was referring to the Shadow Temple's quest in which you are to massacre the population of Oakfield, including the monks at Temple of Light. 

and I haven't come across a similar quest involving Bowerstone


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 25, 2008)

Not a quest. Just general slaugthering. See, there are no guards in Old Bowerstone, so you're free to slaughter as you please!


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah I was talking about Bowerstone Market, I suppose. 

But thanks for the tip.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2008)

Nooo, I wanted my character to look like the devil on the front cover. ;_; Corruption doesn't go that far...


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 25, 2008)

Indeed, I'm fairly corrupted now and getting tired of it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2008)

This will ruin the game, but the easiest way to make money is to buy property, rent it out and max out prices. Save and quit. Then turn the clock on your 360 up like a week.

You now have enough money to buy everything.

I found this out accidentially, because I realized my clock got screwed after I stopped paying for Live (and thus stopped playing it) and when I went to change it I got a shit load of gold when I came back to the game.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 25, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> This will ruin the game, but the easiest way to make money is to buy property, rent it out and max out prices. Save and quit. Then turn the clock on your 360 up like a week.
> 
> You now have enough money to buy everything.
> 
> I found this out accidentially, because I realized my clock got screwed after I stopped paying for Live (and thus stopped playing it) and when I went to change it I got a shit load of gold when I came back to the game.



Everyone, be sure to thank Peter Molyneux for glitches that work in favor of us.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Oct 25, 2008)

It sounds awsome. x]
I just hope peter actualy lives up to his promises, though......
And guns in this game? awsome. xD


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok jesus..I was just dicking around on this one guys...swear to god.


I thnk it's on Gamefaqs too.

Buy the Monster House in Bowerstone (it's behind the Potion shop) Buy it, and sleep there...no go to your abilities...you'll discover that no matter where your physique is at...you'll be alevel higher...now unlearn the skill, and you'll find that even though the skill level hasn't gone down, you still got the experience....you can do this a billion times and you'll still get the exp and not lose the skill...when you get enough max out Physique...when you unlearn it you'll get like 200,000 XP!

Not only that, but this is GENERAL XP so you can use this to increase ALL YOUR SKILLS.

Jesus fucking christ >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2008)

Finished the game, then figured that Bowerstone could've used a bit of a massacre. Lvl 1 time spell teleporting is fucking awesome, you feel like the damn Flash.

And I think the Monster House glitch was patched, unless that was ANOTHER one.

The game sure has a bunch of bugs.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I got good news and bad news...


Bad news is that the game is now ruined for me because I'm so freaking powerful >.>

Good News is that I'm having fun roleplaying as the "Archmage of Bowerstone". The people both love and fear me, and I obliterate all those who oppose me with merely a wave of my hand!

I love this game


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 25, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Well I got good news and bad news...
> 
> 
> Bad news is that the game is now ruined for me because I'm so freaking powerful >.>
> ...



Again, be sure to thank Peter Molyneux for all the balance glitches working in our favor.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2008)

Now if only I could build a big ass tower in the middle of the city..and hurl down balls of fire and bolts of lightning at unsuspecting travelers 

I don't know. There are some really bad design choices. The jumping (lackthereof) is very...clunky. And they could have programmed the dog better. I mean I don't know how many times I lose the bastard. I mean he isn't annoying, but losing him and realizing that you are sort of blind now because of it gets on my nerves.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 25, 2008)

Just got around to playing this other than being busy. I love it but there's a good portion of glitches and I detest having to wait for my dog to catch up with me. I'd just like to massacre more places.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2008)

Use the Time spell. God I love zipping around town with it with the safety off. I've got the Enforcer gun, so whenever a guard comes up, I use the spell and appear behind them, and then one-shot 'em. 

The only thing I don't have max'd out yet is like... three spells that are still on lvl 4.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2008)

I just finished the Crucible thing and to save my ass, I bought lots of food considering they were easier to get then potions. Now I realize im packing some uber weight and I tried sleeping for like 7 days, running around and trying to lose it..no luck :/

any ideas on how to lose weight?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 25, 2008)

Eat veggies

Insta skinny


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2008)

Celery from the produce store in Bowerstone Market. The only food you can eat without getting fat are veggies. Coffee is the best alternative.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks, i'll keep that in mind next time I play


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 25, 2008)

Also I just met Reaver

He definitly seems more fun than Hammer


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2008)

Reaver = voiced by Stephen Fry.

That's why all I was able to do was 'SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE' when I heard him.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 25, 2008)

I wonder if your dog can be obese too?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2008)

WTF?^

Anywayz, I gots a Q.

Does your Hero always get the "Will Marks" on his body?

Also, do you get different fucking weapons?

Cause shit, steel Katana, iron katana, etc= SHIT SHIT SHIT.

I want a fucking sword that has a glowing aura or SOME sort of different crap or some weird ass shit that looks cool.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 26, 2008)

Swords are for chumps. Rifles only.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 26, 2008)

Lol..my guy lost some weight but he's still fat..:/

He's eatin the celery along with carrots and apples..I have no idea if that helps or just making things worse


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Also I just met Reaver
> 
> He definitly seems more fun than Hammer



Really? A guy who shoots headshots from miles away more fun than a reluctant monk? I hadn't noticed. 

Honestly though, the best character is Garth...by miles. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh c'mon. Tell me you didn't wet yourself when he started blowing up those galleons!


----------



## Strieth (Oct 26, 2008)

The Bloodstone Demon Door is worth opening~


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2008)

Just beat the game


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oh wow i cant believe there isnt a final boss fight. Also I chose my dog cause it>random people i never met 

Also that perfect world thing was scary as fuck


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

I didn't revive my dog
And I regret it
Doing a second character. This time, a Skill user only


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2008)

Your going to be freakishly tall lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also finding out Reever was the one who destroyed Oakvake was


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Your going to be freakishly tall lol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I shall be going for a Reaver-like character 

Reaver is badass


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm trying to take my time with the story and just doing everything else

Hammer is waiting at the docks to go to the spire right now...how far into the story am I roughly?

Also is there any other assassin's gear to go with the coat?


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

Just finished the game, ending was quite interesting.

I didn't care much for the story or its characters, but it was still a nice journey.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> WTF?^
> 
> Anywayz, I gots a Q.
> 
> ...



First off, you're fuckin' retarded.

Second, legendary weapons or augments.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm in love with the Daichi.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> First off, you're fuckin' retarded.
> 
> Second, legendary weapons or augments.



State a reason why i'm retarded, then I'll see whether to neg you or not.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I'm in love with the Daichi.


I don't like the handle that much. Vulture skull?


"Shion" said:


> State a reason why i'm retarded, then I'll see whether to neg you or not.



Asking the obvious, sticking to moronic convictions, etc. Just read through your own post-history and you'll notice a pattern.

Also, a guardian of the faith vs. a transcendant?


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

Daichi is an awesome weapon
Seriously, after returning from the Spire. Go get it

It's the best Melee weapon and it's a Katana full of interesting augments


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

I like the Hammerthyst more. It looks like the kind of legendary weaponry of which there should be more in Fable. A lot of the Master weaponry does look fugly.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

lol rep wars.

Didn't notice the Vulture Skull, but the sword is awesome in combat. 

Has anyone purchased Garth's tower yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

Nope, spent most of my money on Giles' Farm cause the Enforcer is basically the Skorm's Bow of this game.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I don't like the handle that much. Vulture skull?
> 
> 
> Asking the obvious, sticking to moronic convictions, etc. Just read through your own post-history and you'll notice a pattern.
> ...



That's just like you.

Putting down others who don't have less of a life than you.

It's not my fault that I ask questions that I don't understand to some games, shit.

I don't play them all my life.

Once you learn to understand that, you'll understand why I ask these questions.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, such a dashing rebuttal there.

If you had any sort of working brain you could've simply googled something and gotten the answer. Also, using a 'life' arguement? Bwahahaha, hilarious.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 26, 2008)

Come on people stick to Fable 2. 

I'veplayed this with a friend and i thought it to be quite fun to play, we just went around killing everyone with like no good weapons or spells, justmade a character and went on a killing spree.

Takes long to kill guards then.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

Once you get the Enforcer you can kill guards with one shot. It's really fun with the time-spell. Teleport behind one, blast 'em full of lead, teleport behind the next one, repeat.

Then you go a long distance away from people and start channeling a lvl 5 spell. I swear, channeling Vortex feels as if you're holding a nuke.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm buying the tower later tonight, got around 700k to spare so why not. 

Guards aren't really that hard to defeat imo


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

Finished my second game. Chose wealth this time. Not worth it. You only get a million gold, which _I guess_ means you're supposed to invest it or buy Castle Fairfax. But compared to my dog who can sniff out anything, I'm glad I chose Love the first time.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

If you choose The Needs of Many, do you get your dog back as well?


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

Earning gold is easy as hell in Fable 2, so choosing that is most definitely not worth it.

And I picked the first one, my dog is still dead.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh great, I get to revive all those schmucks in the spire but not my dog? That sucks.
I mostly picked it for the achievement points and the lawls. It's not that desirable so it gives me an incentive to play.

I once had 2 wives at the same time. What's your record?


----------



## Diamond (Oct 26, 2008)

Killing guards is hard with only starting weaps and 1 spell. 
Then again it's foolish to kill with basicly nothing. 

i like how when i casted lightning, the sky all changed.


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

If you sleep at Garths tower you get cured of all your scars


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

Time to buy that tower :3


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 26, 2008)

I plan on buying it when possible

How much does it cost?


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

200k+ last I checked


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

That's what I heard on Gamefaqs anyway
I could confirm it though


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Oct 26, 2008)

Second time I have to restart Fable II because of a game glitch not allowing me to draw my weapons anymore......

I really loved Fable I and Fable II is a great game too, but these glitches and bugs are horrible....I'm really disappointed in Lionhead right now...


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 26, 2008)

i got a question, why the hell cant my female hero get pregnant? i had sex like 15 damn times and the bitch wont get pregnant and i brought reavers house in bloodstone so that should be a plus.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

Guess I'm one of the lucky guys, haven't had too many problems with bugs and glitches.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> i got a question, why the hell cant my female hero get pregnant? i had sex like 15 damn times and the bitch wont get pregnant and i brought reavers house in bloodstone so that should be a plus.



Stop having protected sex?

You'll just end up with a baby that stays a baby, though.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Stop having protected sex?
> 
> You'll just end up with a baby that stays a baby, though.



Actually, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



if you get pregnant and have a baby before you go to the spire, you'll have an actual child who's abou ten.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

He bought Reaver's house. I thought that was only possible post-Spire.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 26, 2008)

im having unprotected sex. was i suppose to have a kid during the story? because a already beat the game, and now im just trying to settle down.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 26, 2008)

1. Create new game
2. Have kid
3. ????
4. Profit


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> im having unprotected sex. was i suppose to have a kid during the story? because a already beat the game, and now im just trying to settle down.



Nope. It's all your choice.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

Could be you're now too old to have a baby.

Or God must impregnate you.


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

Seems like a Wizard is Falcon Punching you


----------



## Kameil (Oct 26, 2008)

Lol he's shooting Warlock blanks.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2008)

Enforcer is awesome, I want the Red Dragon though, i dont know how to get it though 



Sasuke said:


> I'm trying to take my time with the story and just doing everything else
> 
> Hammer is waiting at the docks to go to the spire right now...how far into the story am I roughly?
> 
> Also is there any other assassin's gear to go with the coat?


With the Spire youd be about roughly half way through


Felix said:


> Daichi is an awesome weapon
> Seriously, after returning from the Spire. Go get it
> 
> It's the best Melee weapon and it's a Katana full of interesting augments


Ive been meaning to get it, do you need to buy Garths tower or just get far enough in the story line?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

For the Red Dragon you have to place first in the Westcliff Shooting Contest.


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Enforcer is awesome, I want the Red Dragon though, i dont know how to get it though
> 
> 
> With the Spire youd be about roughly half way through
> ...



You don't have to buy the tower
Just go to that hole near the Port Cullis in Garths tower

I think it's unlocked after going through Wraithmarsh... Or Finishing the Spire

Not sure


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

I have the feeling that Lionhead might go Oblivion on us and offer full-on expansion packs via DLC, post-main quest. Or at least, I sure hope so.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2008)

Its definitly after the Wraithmarsh(I checked after spire)

And how good is the Red Dragon? I heard it was good but the stats seemed unimpressive : /

And yeah after that dissapointing ending we need one. I feel unsatisfied


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I have the feeling that Lionhead might go Oblivion on us and offer full-on expansion packs via DLC, post-main quest. Or at least, I sure hope so.



Yeah I do
Apparently, Rose gives you a letter saying she is with Scythe if you select the Love ending

And Kreia Theresa obtains the Spire

It's fishy to say the least


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok I'm having trouble with my spouse (in-game of course).

I chose her out of the 20 horny girls following me around wherever I go, because when I checked her personality it listed "Bisexual, Kinky, Raunchy, Fun-Loving" and I was like "hell yeah" so I bang her in the first few seconds I know her and we sorta fall in love (my hero was most likely only in lust) and get married.

Ok, now that we have a house and home. I decided "what the hell" and also got the girl preggo. I like the kids cuz he loves weapons and if the game were better at around 15 he could have become my sidekick. Anyways the kid is fine, but this woman.

Ok first of all the bitch won't even have sex with me...let alone the countless other women I bring to our house to have hot sweaty threeway sex. It's like her personality doesn't even matter after we had the kid, but I mean come on...a slut is a slut for life. 

I'm not evil in the least (corrupt as hell) but I'm really thinking about killing her...and why not just do it at the Temple of Shadow?

But I have this creepy feeling that the kid will go to the Orphan, grow up hating me, train himself to fight me, and then break into my castle and murder me.


TLDR:Is there anyway to train my son to hate my wife so he doesn't care when I kill her?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

Unless glitched, the son dissapears, really.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 26, 2008)

That's what Peter says...but he is really in the shadows plotting your demise >.>

I like how if you get a divorce your wife like leaves the country or some shit...never to be seen again.

Except this one girl named Alex who I married at the end of a questline...and I found her renting out one of my houses in Bowerstone...so I promptly kicked her ass out (She divorced me because I was too busy saving the world to sleep with her fat ass).

Speaking of Fat Asses...Hammer....WTF?!?!?

I mean you see her singing and sitting on that ledge and she looks pretty hot. Then she jumps down and gains like 300lbs. Ruined the whole quest cuz I had to drag that hambeast around 3 waterholes.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

The only thing that annoys me about Hammer is that she's the only apparent redhead in the game and she gets in the fucking way during combat ALL THE GOD DAMN TIME.

Ya know the time before you go into the Cullis Gate at the Brightwood Tower? That's a perfect time to grind exp orbs, srsly. It alternates between two places to spawn mobs, and you can get around 25k exp in the style you used to beat them. But the annoying bit is that with Skill, Garth and Hammer kept getting in my LoS.

For those not yet at this part, or wanting to know how to easily grind, here's how ye do it: First, upgrade Raise Dead if you haven't yet, because this spell is one of the best in the game, especially if you get it to lvl 5. Invulnerable decoys that last 35 seconds? Yes, please! Then as soon as you are pre-spawn, just move to the spot the beam'll hit, channel the desired spell, unleash the dead a few seconds before they spawn, and then take your time picking the Spire guards/commanders off whilst they occupy themselves with unkillable ghosts.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The only thing that annoys me about Hammer is that she's the only apparent redhead in the game and she gets in the fucking way during combat ALL THE GOD DAMN TIME.
> 
> Ya know the time before you go into the Cullis Gate at the Brightwood Tower? That's a perfect time to grind exp orbs, srsly. It alternates between two places to spawn mobs, and you can get around 25k exp in the style you used to beat them. But the annoying bit is that with Skill, Garth and Hammer kept getting in my LoS.



Isn't flawed programming grand? 

I didn't mind Hammer until the very end when she kept ragging me on my choice. "You could've brought back millions!" I know that, that's why the choice was hard to make. Seriously, one of the reasons I picked Wealth the second time was to piss her off and get a compliment by Reaver.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

Reaver is motherfucking love. I mean, I just can't hate on the guy. He's voiced by Stephen Fry, for goodness sake!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it just me, or are all the houses in Oakwood cheap as fuck to buy?

Seriously, I already own the entire town.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh speaking of the wealth choice how much money o you even get?

Not that money is hard to get or anything


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

One million, I believe.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh thats it? I guess its a lot if you dont buy any shops but eh.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

For the same price, Castle Fairfax can be bought. But there's like a giant sidequest to it, so I'm not sure if it's worth the price.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2008)

Castle Fairfax is the only place Lady Gray is happy in, if you marry her anyway

Plus i think you need it for the King of Albion achievment


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 27, 2008)

Garth and Reaver were the only remotely interesting characters in this game.

Hammer was... yeah.. >_>


----------



## Felix (Oct 27, 2008)

Hammer scared me
She looked like those women's that beat you to death and rape you


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 27, 2008)

Garth is kewl.

Man this game sucks for achievement whores like myself, I can't get all the achievements if I don't purchase those shitty Pub Games, since apparently you earn a couple of unique expressions from them. 

Uh anyone know if I can still sacrifice at the Temple of Shadows if I wiped them all out for the Temple of Light? ~___~


----------



## Felix (Oct 27, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Garth is kewl.
> 
> Man this game sucks for achievement whores like myself, I can't get all the achievements if I don't purchase those shitty Pub Games, since apparently you earn a couple of unique expressions from them.
> 
> Uh anyone know if I can still sacrifice at the Temple of Shadows if I wiped them all out for the Temple of Light? ~___~



I don't think so
Not sure myself
I tried exploring the Temple of Shadows after destroying it...
There was still a monk inside... And a weird machine


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah me too...

I think I could use the machine..there was a command prompt anyway...so I'm thinking I might be able too

Just finished it...kewl game, ending was pretty weak, IMO.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 27, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Just finished it...kewl game, ending was pretty weak, IMO.



Nothing says great game like no final boss battle! Seriously, did they just add Lucien for the lawls?


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 27, 2008)

I gave up on Fable 2. There was a bad glitch where I couldn't use the A button for anything besides putting my weapon away (I couldn't talk to anyone, buy property, etc.). And this made it pretty much impossible to move on in the storyline. It's been such a bitch avoiding all the spoilers on the net.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that was the Reaver glitch


Though honestly end game is just screaming sequal/expansion/dlc


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

> Though honestly end game is just screaming sequal/expansion/dlc



Does anyone smell another 'Lost Chapters'? Thanks a lot, Peter!


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2008)

Fable 2 just RROD'd my 360... I was opening a chest in Brightwood then I hear a loud pop from my T.V. screen goes black, Xbox is flashing 3 red lights.

But then I go to turn it off and I try to turn it back on...and it is working fine. My character is still saved, right before I enter Brightwood.

Everything looks ok, but I'm afraid if I continue playing it will end with a more permanent red ring of death.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2008)

Fable 2 needs more of everything. More weapon skins, especially more legendary weapons, more quests, more fucking clothing, less fucking people following you around in Bowerstone, etc.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Yeah me too...
> 
> I think I could use the machine..there was a command prompt anyway...so I'm thinking I might be able too
> 
> Just finished it...kewl game, ending was pretty weak, IMO.



VERY weak Imo. best part came after the boss fight, and even that wasn't that great ~~

ending spoiler alert! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I picked the Love card. I wanted mah doggy back! 





still enjoyed the game immensely. I haven't tried coop online yet though.
is it just me or are some parts for some of the clothing outfits missing? like the assassin and the highwayman? Oo
my friend and I can't find the entire sets for either. 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fable 2 needs more of everything. More weapon skins, especially more legendary weapons, more quests, more fucking clothing, less fucking people following you around in Bowerstone, etc.



qft. just like oblivion. rpg/hack'n'slash games require LOTS of items.

and the villagers constantly following the player is so godamn annoying I once shot eight people just to vent. 

I haven't found any legendary weapon yet T__T


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually you know what? Fuck it...this is why I got a PS3 in the first place. I'll just have to get Fallout 3 on PS3 and take my chances with Fable 2 killing my Xbox.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2008)

A lot of the clothing is ugly, too. I mean, I love the Magic lines you get, but most clothing hides that. And if you run around in the nude, you get a lot of bitching.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> A lot of the clothing is ugly, too. I mean, I love the Magic lines you get, but most clothing hides that. And if you run around in the nude, you get a lot of bitching.



agreed. I've only found 2 coat/upper body clothes that look good. same for the female characters clothing ~~

I kinda miss armors like leather,chainmail and full plate stuff tbh. 
reapers clothing looks kinda cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2008)

I went with just monk gloves and Will-User pants for a while, with the latter died red and white, and later I added the Ranger Coat, with a red cape, but I just want a cape, not the fatty armour. D:


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Actually you know what? Fuck it...this is why I got a PS3 in the first place. I'll just have to get Fallout 3 on PS3 and take my chances with Fable 2 killing my Xbox.



Fallout 3 on PS3 is the weakest version. So kinda sucks there too. And before you scream fanboy i own all systems, i just know when i see the best games.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2008)

Fatness and physique have to be at 0 in order for the Ranger Cloak to make you look like anything other than the worlds most extravagant walking keg.

I dabbled with the Archmage Robe, mixed with the Bandit mask makes you look very imposing especially if your Physique is high. With the right colors the Will User coat can look good (wish you could take out the baby blue trim) What I hate is...Most outfits have a secondary and primary color. But the secondary isn't always the other colors on the clothing.

The overcoat has a it's main color, and on it's back is a sort of design that has a darker color. But when you change the secondary color it changes the inner lining of the coat that nobody can see anyways. What the hell is the point?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Fallout 3 on PS3 is the weakest version. So kinda sucks there too. And before you scream fanboy i own all systems, i just know when i see the best games.



Yeah, but Xbox is a system that has a tendency to FUCKING DIE FOR NO REASON...so that point is really moot. Oh how about I buy Fallout 3 for 360...and watch as those red rings flash eternally and imagine what I could be playing on a black screen.

PS3 is backup...reliable, slow, and steady *black*up. I have yet to play a single player game that was better/worse on 360/PS3


----------



## Akira (Oct 28, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah, but Xbox is a system that has a tendency to FUCKING DIE FOR NO REASON...so that point is really moot. Oh how about I buy Fallout 3 for 360...and watch as those red rings flash eternally and imagine what I could be playing on a black screen.
> 
> PS3 is backup...reliable, slow, and steady *black*up. I have yet to play a single player game that was better/worse on 360/PS3



Let's not start a PS3/360 debate lol. The PS3 version is said to be a little worse than the 360 but both are substantially worse than the PC. Fallout will look great whatever you play it on, but the 360 version will look a _little_ better. Unfortunately though the PS3 version has some bugs like the game pausing for a second whenever a friend logs onto PSN, but I'm pretty sure Bethesda will fix it in a future patch.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2008)

Fuck PS3 and Fallout 3, this is about Fable 2 eating my Xbox from the inside out like some super virus.


----------



## Akira (Oct 28, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Fuck PS3 and Fallout 3, this is about Fable 2 eating my Xbox from the inside out like some super virus.



Oh I see, RRoD right?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2008)

Also, for those without a legendary, go to Oakvale. Door there requires either proposing to someone or kissing your wife. I just shot the woman I proposed to afterwards. You're rewarded with a lovely farm and a legendary hammer in the windmill.

Also, was anyone else jumped by the demon-door winterhouse?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually it seems to only RROD when I open a silver chest in Brightwood...which is weird. It's 3 rings but I guess...I don't know I just imagine Peter Monyleux fucking my Xbox sideways when it happens.

I proposed to like 3 people in front of that door and it still won't open up.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 28, 2008)

YOu dont proprse in front of the door you use the blow kiss expression

You get that after a certain ammount of reknown


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 28, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> VERY weak Imo. best part came after the boss fight, and even that wasn't that great ~~
> 
> ending spoiler alert!
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Yeah, I wanted a full Assassin set...as far as I know there's only the coat ;___;

Anyway, what dolls do you guys get in your games?

I want the achievement for collecting all 6, I get Garth in my game

For an easy legendary (I think it's a legendary) donate to the Temple of Light at 12pm-1pm

I have a bunch of them I think...but I'm running around with that legendary katana the Dai Chi I think...and I think the Red Dragon pistol you get from the shooting range

Gonna finish up the archaeologist quest and find the remaining 10 or so gargoyles, also I want them to make a patch so you can find two expressions that are pub game exclusive..I want that damn completionist achievement!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> YOu dont proprse in front of the door you use the blow kiss expression
> 
> You get that after a certain ammount of reknown



Doesn't work all the time.

And you _do_ propose at the door, as that's how I managed to open it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 28, 2008)

I only blew a kiss

then again it was to soeone i was married with already


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

Me? I got around 33 achievements. I might rent it again, on a account of it being so short.


----------



## Gig (Oct 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Nope, spent most of my money on Giles' Farm cause the Enforcer is basically the Skorm's Bow of this game.



Red Dragon + Trigger happy player = awesome there is literally nothing that can survive a full clip I tell you it’s reload and firing speed is broken as well since nothing can get close you if your holding back a horde of enemies since it always seems to cause knock back on every thing but trolls (obvious reasons)


----------



## darklord918 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Fable 2 question??? (spoilers)*

does anyone know the clothing the hero has in the cover of the game? oh yeah and the weapon?


----------



## Gig (Oct 28, 2008)

darklord918 said:


> does anyone know the clothing the hero has in the cover of the game? oh yeah and the weapon?



Not sure on the cloths but that?s defiantly a turret pistol I think it?s a steel one but not 100% sure


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Also, for those without a legendary, go to Oakvale. Door there requires either proposing to someone or kissing your wife. I just shot the woman I proposed to afterwards. You're rewarded with a lovely farm and a legendary hammer in the windmill.
> 
> Also, was anyone else jumped by the demon-door winterhouse?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Everything just went fucking black when you entered the house, I was like WHAT THE FU--. What was that all about anyways? In Fable 1, the demon doos just give you your treasure and thats it, Fable 2 its weird as fuck. "Memory Lane".... That threw me off pretty damn good.




Beat the game, get 2000 coins every 5 mins


----------



## Gig (Oct 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Beat the game, get 2000 coins every 5 mins



Awesome 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you shoot Lucien or did you listen to what he had to say


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2008)

Gig said:


> Awesome
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I shot the shit out of him. What did he have to say? I'm pretty curious... Anything important that I missed?


----------



## Gig (Oct 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I shot the shit out of him. What did he have to say? I'm pretty curious... Anything important that I missed?



*Spoiler*: __ 




If you let him chat on after awhile Reaver shots him in the back of the head and go?s ?oh I thought he would never shut up? he then looks at you and go?s ?oh sorry did you want to kill him?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2008)

Gig said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol. I kinda got bored of him talking, after choosing the sacrifice choice, I went back to dashboard and chose the other 2 to get the achievements. So when I made my final choice, I memorized his lines, and shot him before he even began to talk. lol


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

Gig said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



And that's why Reaver is the best character.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I kinda got bored of him talking, after choosing the sacrifice choice, I went back to dashboard and chose the other 2 to get the achievements. So when I made my final choice, I memorized his lines, and shot him before he even began to talk. lol




*Spoiler*: __ 



I shot his ass good. I didn't even have time to react on his speech. I thought a badass showdown was about to take place....  silly me huh?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I shot his ass good. I didn't even have time to react on his speech. I though a badass showdown was about to take place....  silly me huh?



Tell me about it...

Nothing happens, I expected a fucking Dragon to Erupt and bring Jack of Blades back to life or some shit like that.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah...it was just....lame. not even a dramatic AaARGH! :[


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

> Nothing happens, I expected a fucking Dragon to Erupt and bring Jack of Blades back to life or some shit like that.



Don't be silly. Dragons were nothing but legends of the Old Kingdom.


----------



## Gig (Oct 28, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why Reaver is the best character.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dam straight Reaver is fucking awesome it’s a shame he killed Barnum though I grew quite attached to him at least it was an awesome way to die was just so sudden


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2008)

uhh, who's Barnum again?


----------



## Gig (Oct 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> uhh, who's Barnum again?



He's the guy with a bad vocabulerium he takes your picture at the start


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 28, 2008)

He didnt Kill barnum, its just a guy who looked like him pre spire

Dont forget that post spire he gets different clothes


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2008)

It was perhaps his twin, Barney.

Also, Reaver is indeed very awesome. Marksman, suave, rich, stylish and voiced by Stephen fuckin' Fry.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

> uhh, who's Barnum again?



He's the guy who took your picture as a kid.


----------



## Gig (Oct 28, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> He didnt Kill barnum, its just a guy who looked like him pre spire
> 
> Dont forget that post spire he gets different clothes


I can't remember him changing his cloths on my save must have not paid enough attention as he vanished after he gave me 150,000 gold before I could get a good look at him 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It was perhaps his twin, Barney.


 Lol I was actually shocked at how sudden it was but it was very awesome 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Also, Reaver is indeed very awesome. Marksman, suave, rich, stylish and voiced by Stephen fuckin' Fry.


That is pretty much as much win as you can get in a single character Fry did an amazing job with his voice hell most of the major characters had decent voice actors but none can compete with Reaver.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Doe?s any one here want an expansion where you get to go to summerkend (spelling) it be awesome to see what garth and Reaver are up to there


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 29, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one here want an expansion where you get to go to summerkend (spelling) it be awesome to see what garth and Reaver are up to there




*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt we'll actually see Summerkend, but a cameo would be decent.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 29, 2008)

My game glitched and now my character can't run or wield a weapon, I had start a new one, give all my gold and items to a friend and then had 'em give it all back to my new character, sucks man gotta start all over.


----------



## speedstar (Oct 29, 2008)

My "rant" after completing the game

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess its ok for Lucien to just get shot like that and for the game to be over but I really wish there was an epic battle with all the strong Spire Guards that Lucien aquired.  I only beat the game once and am kinda mad that Reaver got to kill him and not me.  Oh well, Maybe Theresa will come as a baddie in Fable 3/Fable 2 Lost Chapters and we will get to fight her.  Overall I loved the game, I just needed an actual final battle


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2008)

You call that a rant?


----------



## speedstar (Oct 29, 2008)

No its not a real rant, that is why I put quotations around the word.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 29, 2008)

Seriously, did anyone pick anything but the love ending? Sacrifice is fucking worthless, and wealth gives you so little it's stupid.

I WANT MAH DOGGIE BACK!


----------



## Felix (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, I miss my doggie
Sacrifice was fucking worthless


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 29, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Seriously, did anyone pick anything but the love ending? Sacrifice is fucking worthless, and wealth gives you so little it's stupid.
> 
> I WANT MAH DOGGIE BACK!



I picked Love the first time. I only picked Wealth just for the achievement points.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought Garth was pretty cool, second only to Reaver.

The rest I didn't care for.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 29, 2008)

what exactly happens when you pick sacrifice?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2008)

Everyone but your family and dog are revived, I guess.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2008)

More or less

You also get good points


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Everyone but your family and dog are revived, I guess.



What a load of crap. I could've had my best friend revivied but instead I bring back a dozen strangers and get a bunch of good points?
I'd never pick that unless there were achievement points.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2008)

Well yeah other than achievment points thats it

Though you might get to revive that guy that died while your at the spire, not sure honestly


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok...what was scarier?

Winter Lodge or Terry Cotter's Army?

...Winter Lodge made me shat my pants >.>


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2008)

> Though you might get to revive that guy that died while your at the spire, not sure honestly



Who? Bob? Why would I pick a guy who couldn't stop yapping about his family when I could save my precious dog?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Ok...what was scarier?
> 
> Winter Lodge or Terry Cotter's Army?
> 
> ...Winter Lodge made me shat my pants >.>



What was Terry Cotter's Army again?

And ye, Winter Lodge gave me a bit of a shock. I was so dissapointed, too. I fucking loved the winter appeal of it. =[


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 30, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Everyone but your family and dog are revived, I guess.



and it doesn nothing to affect the world then?  lame!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2008)

You get a statue, I think.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What was Terry Cotter's Army again?
> 
> And ye, Winter Lodge gave me a bit of a shock. I was so dissapointed, too. I fucking loved the winter appeal of it. =[



Terry Cotter is the Demon Door in Wraithmarsh. With all the armord soldiers just standing there...watching

Actually thinking about it...Fable 2 has a lot of horror elements. it seems whenever they were supposed to add a touch of fantasy, they added in an element of horror fantasy. Everything is Grimm instead of being Tolkien.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah, hadn't opened that particular Demon Door yet.

And I don't mind it not being Tolkien. As Tolkien's prose is loose like diarrhea.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Actually thinking about it...Fable 2 has a lot of horror elements. it seems whenever they were supposed to add a touch of fantasy, they added in an element of horror fantasy. Everything is Grimm instead of being Tolkien.



That's actually a pretty deep analysis. I guess everyone loves the depressing more than the whimsical.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm still trying to do the demon door that don't want me to know what he has xD
can't find the right clothes though


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2008)

Can you specify where the Door it is?^


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2008)

It's in Brightwood...and it is a pain.

Just experiment, I carry ever piece of clothing available in Albion just for the hell of it (nice to change for situations).


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I'm still trying to do the demon door that don't want me to know what he has xD
> can't find the right clothes though



The contents are worthless, anyway. Just has a Merchant's cap, a knotted shirt and jesters pants.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2008)

At least they're different clothes.^


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2008)

But do they look good?

I wish clothes had SOME stats other than Attractiveness/Aggressiveness/Cross-Dressing.

Not that I want to go back to the Fable 1 system of having 3 fonts of the same outfit, with Chainmail being the best regardless of what kind of character you are using.

Archmage/Will user robes should make your Magic stronger

Noble outfits make your shooting better.

Bandit and other type of outfits give you a melee bonus.

<sigh>

Anyways, I've pretty much gotten everything on my main. So in the end I killed Lady Grey, made myself fat, and Destroyed Bowerstone (but I'm sure they'll all respawn).

I guess I'll start a new character 

I really think they could have extended the Main Story...actually they FUCKING TOTALLY SHOULD HAVE EXTENDED THE MAIN STORY.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok the story doesn't start picking up until after the first trip to Garth's Tower. Before then I was pretty content with just dawdling around the world, but after Garth is captured the story gets a lot of urgency to it.

The Journey to Westcliff was great. But I think the Crucible could have been structured a lot better.

The Spire segment was better than Bargate Prison in the first one for aging your character. I really wouldn't change anything besides adding a more branching questline. Your character spends 10 years here but you pretty much only get like 4 days, and 2 of those aren't really that intresting anyways. They screwed this up at Bargate Prison in the first game, and Spire addressed some of these problems, but it still wasn't perfect.

After you get Garth you are supposed to get a chance to do sidequests, check on your family and so and so. IMO this is the second act of the game. Unfortunatly despite a few quests that have you look deeper into the current world, there is no new area's until you continue the main quest.

So you go to Wraithmarsh, which should have been sort of the Climax of the game. This is hampered by the fact that you can leave Wraithmarsh anytime you wish, which makes me wonder why the story suggests that Hammer and Garth have to find another route.

The Hero of Skill quest is kind of weird. It seems big because of what you have to do to progress it. However there are only 3 plot points to the whole ordeal. Find Reaver, Do Quest for Reaver, Return to Reaver.

The Court of Shadow should have been a long questline. You should have had to do a sequence of quests similar to rescuing Garth to be able to meet with the Shadow Court. There should have been hints of what the Shadow Court was, what the were to Reaver, and an overall idea what would happen if you met them.

What it turned into was, you go to the dungeon, which is pretty short. You see a girl crying and you are like 'WTF?' then these spirits come out and say they are going to make one of you old for no apparent reason.

The Battle of Bloodstone sucked. Not that I didn't like the fight through Reavers backdoor, but it should have been made into a choice. You can either escape with Reaver, or help Bloodstone fight Lucian's Army.

It would have worked out the same, if you chose to fight the army instead of running, you and the other heroes would have to head to the beach to save Reaver who was walking into an ambush after the battle.

Then the ending...

Yeah it was horrible.  Not even a ounce of closure. I sort of laughed when I ended up back in Oakvale. I figured the rest of the story would be having to find the other heroes again and stop Kreia...I mean Teresa.

But lo and behold my Quest tab is only full of Crucible/Sculpture/Gun Range quests.

I mean they could have had that ending, but at least make the Hero fight through a group of Lucian's synthetic heroes. Most people hate Reaver for shooting Lucian if you wait to long but I thought it was pretty funny since I was going to choose to spare Lucian should it make me choose between revenge and forgiveness for the Good/Pure ending.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 30, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The contents are worthless, anyway. Just has a Merchant's cap, a knotted shirt and jesters pants.



hahahaha. well he DID say it was useless xD

btw, has anyone opened the demon door 'underneath' castle fairfax? I suspect you need to open the others first?


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> hahahaha. well he DID say it was useless xD
> 
> btw, has anyone opened the demon door 'underneath' castle fairfax? I suspect you need to open the others first?



You must open all the demon doors before opening that one


----------



## Gig (Oct 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> But do they look good?
> 
> I wish clothes had SOME stats other than Attractiveness/Aggressiveness/Cross-Dressing.


You forgot about possness  

Anyway I agree there really is no point in buying clothing other than being cosmetic cosmetic I kind of wish they had some kind of armour I know it?s out of place in a Victorian England style setting but so is a great axe and hammer



NeoDMC said:


> Not that I want to go back to the Fable 1 system of having 3 fonts of the same outfit, with Chainmail being the best regardless of what kind of character you are using.


Did you never use plate mail?




NeoDMC said:


> Anyways, I've pretty much gotten everything on my main. So in the end I killed  Lady Grey, made myself fat, and Destroyed Bowerstone (but I'm sure they'll all respawn).


 How did you kill lady grey I thought she was classed as essential 




NeoDMC said:


> I really think they could have extended the Main Story...actually they FUCKING TOTALLY SHOULD HAVE EXTENDED THE MAIN STORY.


  I agree it felt like it was over before it began and I miss knothole glad, hook coast and snowspire they removed so much of the world 



NeoDMC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> But do they look good?
> 
> I wish clothes had SOME stats other than Attractiveness/Aggressiveness/Cross-Dressing.
> 
> ...



5 words, friend-o. Fable 2: The Lost Chapters.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Ok...what was scarier?
> 
> Winter Lodge or Terry Cotter's Army?
> 
> ...Winter Lodge made me shat my pants >.>


End of Perfect World

I mean damn


----------



## Gig (Oct 30, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> End of Perfect World
> 
> I mean damn



The perfect world was horrible I hated the menial tasks such as shooting bottles and rounding up the chickens god I’m glad that abomination ended I found it so boring


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> End of Perfect World
> 
> I mean damn



Perfect world in general kind of messed me up. It was beautiful, yet tedious at the same time.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2008)

Another thing I hate were the enemies. Not that there wasn't diversity but, but honestly the AI for the enemies was pants on head retarded/yahtzee

You know the problem is that the dog is smarter than anything else in the game. Which is fine for citizens, they are supposed to be dumb, but the lack of enemy intelligence really lowered the difficulty. I know their are types, but it seems when it comes down to it, all the enemies would rather just surround you and gang rape you. This means they aren't using tactics, they are just going after your character based on proximity. Some enemies are meant to run to you at a certain length, others are meant to shoot, that is about how smart the enemies in this game are.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Bandits
Weak
The regular guys. Weak dumb, dies form like two bullet shots. There only strength is there numbers, or if they are accompanied by their stronger cousins. This would be fine if their cousins were smarter.

Ranged
They are built like the weak guys except they use guns. This makes them slightly stronger, if they werent idiots. The problem is that their is no cover system in the game. So they are about two gunshots away from death while they are perched on a ledge. The second problem is that the moment you get out of range or get too close, they put away their gun and turn into Weak Bandits. This is dumb, they should run and get into shooting position again.

Strong
These are the big guys. Unfortunatly they fight like weak guys, except they block a little more. These guys should block all the time. And be able to do flourishes on you. They are weakened by the Reverse-Ninja Paradox. When there was one of them he was a boss. But after that there are dozens and each one weaker than the last. Without leveled up Brutal Skills fighting them hand-to-hand should be impossible but it's not.

Highwaymen/Assassin
I like these guys. The use swords, flourishes, crossbows, and they have your teleport spells to boot. Unfortunately, they apparently didn't learn how to block. These should have been one of the strongest enemies in the game. But meh...

Hollowmen
Weak
These guys are fine. They are what they were designed to be. Fodder.

Strong
These are the guys that apparently can soul transfer on will. They should use the soul transfer more often. It would be more intresting if you weren't technically able to beat them until all the weaker guys were out of the picture, cuz they would just transfer to the weaker guy and become stronger. 

Hobbes
Weak
Like all fodder in this game these guys do what they are designed to do. Fill up the screen and keep you busy from priority targets, it is the dumb asses they accompany that make the fighting in this game absurdly easy.

Ranged
These guys are cool in that they use their stilts to perch high anywhere. I think these guys do what they were meant to do actually, I don't have any major complaint other than I wish it was harder to knock them down.

Strong
They should have a flourish. Or something to make them different from the weak guys. In their current form they just take more hits.

Will
They have the ability to bring their deceased buddies back to life. They need a shield of some kind to make this a more intresting feature. These guys should be the strongest version of Hobbes.

Undead
They should be immune to damage until the Hobbe Will User is dead.

Balverines
Black
They are actually fine. They have a nice flourish, and in large numbers they are the strongest regular enemies. Their jump move should have a knock back attack if you don't dodge out of the way.

White
This was dissappointing as all hell. In the first game the White Balvarine could only be killed if you had a silver augument. In this one I didn't even know the White Balverine was attacking me until I got the slow animation kill by headshotting it offscreen. After the lady turned into the White Balvarine the only option should have been to run. And the Howling Halls turned into you and Hammerhocks running through (although I doubt Hammer could keep up) until you go to a room that had a sword with the Silver Augment already attached.

Trolls
WTF? I like how Lionhead gave them different skins, but they all had the same attacks...FROM THE FIRST GAME. Give them different attacks, each based on what kind of Troll they are. The first troll should have been just a regular rock troll. The one in the Crucible should have had sand powers or something. The one in the Wellspring should have used poison gas. The options go on. A fire Troll or some shit, this isn't hard. It just isn't lazy.

Lucian's Men
Guards/Soldiers
They should fight like the Highwaymen without the teleport spell. In large numbers, these would be hella hard to fight, but everytime you fight large groups of them, the other heroes are there to fight with you. The guards in the Spire would be weaker than the soldiers in order to allow you and Garth to escape easier (that or they wouldn't multiply by 10 and you would only fight the guards that you actually saw while running around the Spire).

Commanders
The game made Trolls like sub bosses in this game. If there was ever something strong to fight it was usually a Troll. Commanders should have been the same way. They had all the powers of the Hero, but rarly ever used any of them. They looked cool, but in the end were basically Highwaymen with stronger attacks and abillities. They should have come in three flavors. 

Red ones would be Might style, and use fire spells (they would use flourishes mixed with fire magic)

Blue ones would be Will based. They would be able to use spells like Lightning, Force, and Swords. 

Yellow ones would be Skill based. They use guns, and time magic. They wouldn't just teleport, they could use a version of your slow time spell but instead of them slowing you would slow.

Spires
These were fine, but way too easy to kill. You should have had to use all your skills to beat one. You needed to use Will to open up the weakspot, Skill to shoot it down, and then Might to finish it off once it crashed to the ground.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Another thing I hate were the enemies. Not that there wasn't diversity but, but honestly the AI for the enemies was pants on head retarded/yahtzee
> 
> You know the problem is that the dog is smarter than anything else in the game. Which is fine for citizens, they are supposed to be dumb, but the lack of enemy intelligence really lowered the difficulty. I know their are types, but it seems when it comes down to it, all the enemies would rather just surround you and gang rape you. This means they aren't using tactics, they are just going after your character based on proximity. Some enemies are meant to run to you at a certain length, others are meant to shoot, that is about how smart the enemies in this game are.
> 
> ...



Makes you kinda wish they kept the boast system from Fable I. 
"Do the quest naked."
...
Done. What's next?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2008)

This should have been for the Bounty/Kidnapping/Assassination/Saving missions.

Also with all the Highwaymen theme going on, I'm surprised there was no "Riding Shotgun" or "Raid" missions. As much as I like Fable for being original, the should have totally ripped off Oblivion in this sense.

Without a Heroes Guild, create other guilds. Assassin's Guild, Thieves Guild, Slave Trade, and Peacekeepers.

Their would be a few special quests for each one, but mostly they would give the repeatable quests for gold and renown. You could work your way up the guild ladder, and get special outfits/equipment.

They would be who you would boast to, since most of Fable 2's main quest is hard to boast about (hell most of it should be secret, but that fucking Bard seems to know everything...)

Not only that...but each of the Heroes should have been able to give you quests to do with them. It would have added more character to them, and make you actually care whether or not Lucian killed them or not.

Hammer could have had quests that dealt blows against the Temple of Shadow or something. Also after the 10 year gap had quests dealing with her becoming an alcoholic or something (since it seems she had been drinking heavily in those 10 years...her ass should have been loosing some weight  ). Completing the quests would give you a final Brutal Style (you can only do the last quest if you max Might skills).

Garth could have had quests dealing with Brightwood Tower, after your reclaimed it. Helping him complete the experiments he was performing before he was imprisoned. Completing the quests would give you a final spell based on your good/evil rating.

Reaver could have given quests dealing the Shadow Court, and his past. You could either make him atone for his past, or just stay the way he is. Completing the quest line would give you a final Skill style.


----------



## Riamu (Oct 31, 2008)

My wife keeps going missing and it is starting to annoy me


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 31, 2008)

> My wife keeps going missing and it is starting to annoy me



Where did you set your martial home?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2008)

What I hate is how a lot of fans are saying this game is perfect as is...

Do you want them to patch this game? If you say it's perfect, then your wife is going to keep disappearing, every visit to Brightwood will be accompanied by that tingling crash feeling.

We have to make PM feel like shit, to the point where he patches this game for free, hell gives us Fable 2: Lost Chapters for free. Cuz this shit is bogus 

And this isn't about me not liking the game.

I'm just tired of people complaining about a glitch, and then getting an answer along the lines of "well if you do this, instead of that, then this glitch won't happen".

YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO DO THAT.

This isn't right, this isn't how games should be allowed to be made.

If Lionhead wants to be like the big boys, then they need to understand you don't allow games at this stage to be released, regardless of the embarassing amounts of cash you'll shovel in before the shit hits the fan.

Blizzard doesn't do this, and Valve doesn't do this.

That is why they are great developers, that is why they always release games that are celebrated among gamers. It may take them 10 years, but they DELIVER.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Nov 1, 2008)

Was Lucien WAY to easy to kill for anyone else?
One blunderbuss shot to the chest.... and I accidentally shot him in the middle of his speech... that shouldn't happen.



Gig said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Doe’s any one here want an expansion where you get to go to summerkend (spelling) it be awesome to see what garth and Reaver are up to there




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think these are locations Fable 3 will have. The world needs to be bigger, and the game needs to be longer.


----------



## Felix (Nov 1, 2008)

I never had any bug in Fable2

NOT ONE SINGLE BUG
And I played for one day straight


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 1, 2008)

so. were would the best male tailor be?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 1, 2008)

> I never had any bug in Fable2
> 
> NOT ONE SINGLE BUG
> And I played for one day straight



You were one of the lucky ones. Just because you didn't encounter a bug doesn't mean it doesn't exist.



> so. were would the best male tailor be?



On your way to Old Bowerstone, it should be on your left.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 1, 2008)

Ahh, I need a hair style that will make me look like Kenpachi. =/ I already have the eyepatch and robes.


----------



## Riamu (Nov 1, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Where did you set your martial home?



Bowerstone Market, Posh street. Two wives have gone missing now


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2008)

Kind of an anticlimactic end to the main quest, wasn't it?  

All of my wives and even my dog died in the conflict.  Oh well, I'm glad I waited till afterwards to marry Lady Gray.


----------



## Outlandish (Nov 1, 2008)

whats the co-op mode like ?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 1, 2008)

I just married a whore


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2008)

A hot one or an ugly one?

Also, is there really a reason to give Arfur the warrants in the child stage? Because all of Old Town is just sub-par in comparisson to if you give them to the guard.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 1, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> A hot one or an ugly one?
> 
> Also, is there really a reason to give Arfur the warrants in the child stage? Because all of Old Town is just sub-par in comparisson to if you give them to the guard.


If you dont it turns to a run down piece of crap and you cant get any retail value on anything

Plus you dont get the discount


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 1, 2008)

> I just married a whore



Hey pal, that's your decision. And I respect whatever decision you make.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2008)

I married a redheaded barmaid from Oakfield.


----------



## Felix (Nov 1, 2008)

The best wifes imho are Lady Gray (lol pale) and that girl from the ghost quest


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 1, 2008)

> I married a redheaded barmaid from Oakfield.



I did too...until she divorced me and took my son.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 1, 2008)

I married someone but then she glicthed up and divorced me AND died at the same time

I was confused


----------



## Caedus (Nov 1, 2008)

Now it sucks, I just lost my wife/whore in the castle and have no freakin way on finding her

Looks like I better find a new wife and house..a much smaller one


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2008)

I married the girl from the Ghost Quest, went back to the ghost to complete the quest. Came back to her only to have her bitch at me about not ever being there for her!

I was only gone for like....6 hours (game/travel time)!

So she walks away, divorces me never to be seen again, everyone acts like I'm the dick in this equation, and the worst part? Apparently that ghost was full of shit, because he hasn't haunted me yet (and that was like 20 game years ago).

Guess he didn't give a shit afterward...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I think these are locations Fable 3 will have. The world needs to be bigger, and the game needs to be longer.



If they even try to make Fable 3 before they fix the shit in this one, I'll personally kill Peter.

Not only that, but the next Fable will have another time skip anyways, so unless Garth makes a deal with the Shadow Court as well and lives for 200 years like Reaver, I doubt they'll pop up.

The story in this game won't be continued in Fable 3, it is contained in Fable 2 and it's expansions.

Also Lucien is a one hit kill...even for Reaver who up until that point couldn't hit shit (besides fucking Barnum).


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2008)

Caedus said:


> Now it sucks, I just lost my wife/whore in the castle and have no freakin way on finding her
> 
> Looks like I better find a new wife and house..a much smaller one



Are you clicking on her under the quest tab, so you can at least get the golden trail straight to her.

Granted this probably won't matter, she probably got stuck behind a wall or some shit.

The only house I know that doesn't have this problem is the one behind the Demon Door, which also makes me pissed that Winter Lodge is a scare tactic instead of an actual house, if the game had more houses inside their own instance, than a lot of problems wouldn't happen.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 2, 2008)

I had 3 kids so far in Fable and they're all boys.
Has anyone had a girl?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 2, 2008)

Girls by day boys by night if i remember right

I other words have sex at day if you want a girl


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 2, 2008)

i must say, this game itself has probably been the best game i have played this year by far 

anybody by any chance have pics or links to info about all the different styles of outfits or where to find them?? from the moment i had control around bower lake, i found the assassins top..freakin cool...but now i kindof need something new..


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Nov 2, 2008)

My first wife I accidentally married twice, and was loosing 2 upkeeps... I tried to fix the problem by having her killed by bandits, and I just took away the "first" marriage, and the baby girl I had with her. I'm still loosing the second upkeep and she's uphappy with me and wants sex..... but she's dead. My second REAL wife, "Ellle", I haven't had any problems with and have 2 kids, a boy and a girl... Sylar & Claire. lol I'm such a loser.....


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Nov 2, 2008)

*Fable 2 Review.*

There is alot to say about Fable 2. It's not as open as they said it'd be, but the overall game pays up for it(Keep the change).

NPC:There are diffrent people around Albion, each react diffrently to things you do than the other, and they all pretty much look diffrent for the most part. Almost everyone is attackable(Maybe 4-5 aren't). You attain character info, and you pretty much learn about the likes and dislikes of the NPC--clearly. "Why did you kill him?" " Why are you doing that?" "Please don't kill me!" Yeah yeah... 
Creatures and bandits are a large part of the story, since at least 95% of the quests involve combat...oh the fun combat...They were quite creative with remaking some creatures, several diffrent kinds of trolls, Balverines with new moves, Hollowmen seeking to reap your soul, the list goes on.

Combat: Slaughtering everyone in town is alot more fun than entertaining them, even if you don't plan on saving. Flourish gives you a great sense of strength and control, aiming makes you feel like the badass who leaps out of windows and shoots people inbetween the eyes before saying some 'corny' line(Severing heads, crotch shots), and will...Bending the earth's mercilous elements...self explanatory. The contols are quite easy to understand(People with small TVs, such as myself, should pay attention to the skill's explanation before buying it from a skill faction), and it's extremely fun. Fable wouldn't be as perfect without this great combat system.

Story: Yes well, there are plenty of side quests to entertain you, make gold, or recieve items(There are 9 Demon Doors)-But, the main storyline-it all depends on the choices you make. Kill him? Don't Kill him? Your choice, all the way. And don't worry, you'll always have what's her face to annoy you with where to go and what to do(She's actually not annoying at all >.>). (You can revive Lady Gray from Fable(1).)

Little things(Dog): You have a furry companion to aid you, telling you where treasure is, what you missed in the past, and enemies preparing to flank you. He gets injured, you help him. He gets scared, you praise him. He fucks up, you disipline him.

Little Things(Cheating)(2): I had a wife--and I had a twosome at some bandit camp near the crucible...yes, with those ugly ass fat chicks(Contracting two STDs in the proscess...). When I approach my home, my wife gives me something that arrived for me, a blackmail letter. "I will let your loved ones know about your unfaithfulness if you don't pay 2k" 
And so, I met an emmisary under the bridge, and exchanged the money, and if I killed him, he said he'd tell my wife(As in the blackmailer who sent the messanger would). Anywho, I just let it go and moved on.

Little Things(Emotes)(3): Flex dance and laugh your way into people's hearts--or roar, threaten, and extort them into gifts. You get diffrent expressions depending on the karma you chose. Expressions like "Extort" or "Come Back to My Place" have a side effect. Extort would make them give you money if they fear you enough, and "Come back to my place" would tell them to follow you to a useable bed to---. Of course, as you know, diffrent people like diffrent emotes, so hitting the right spot might earn you more points(Of course, there are people who enjoy it when you draw your sword, or roar). One of the things I hate is(I pressed B, because I'm so used to playing Oblivion and Fallout 3, to open my bags, and it's the will button, and so, my wife cowers in fear)when I tried to regain trust from my wife, people just littered into my house because they were attracted to the emotes. YOU CAN'T CLOSE THE BLOODY DOOR!!!

Little Things(Children): Have unprotected sex with your wife, one time, and she'll be pregnant, and a baby will appear in a cradle in your current house. Babies always reflect their mother/fathers, so why would it be any diffrent in this game? Compare a Gypsy kid to a kid from Bowerstone. Anywho, your children ahve personalities, just as others do, the only diffrence really is their voices(What they say as well) and their looks+height. In my first marriage, I cared about my son more than my wife-or should I say I liked him more. Then the bitch divorced me, and I wanted to kill her to see my son again in the orphanage, and I would have if I knew where the hell it was at.

Little Things(STDs): Sexually Transmitted Diseases do absoloutly nothing, except make you feel guilty for having sex without a condom--Or at least, I ahven't seen any effect.

Weapons: There aren't as many weapons as Fallout 3, but there are enough. Flintlock weapons were introduced in this period of time, something new to save Albion with. Demon Doors give legendary weapons, along with the Crucible. Not that you really need those legendary weapons, they're nice to collect, and they look cool(My gun costs more than a house, so the more poor players should elude buying weapons and scavenge for them.).

Equipment(Image): It's almost the same as weapons, but there are quite a few more clothing tiers than weapons. Clothes have a stronger purpose than weapons, even though they don't have any armor points what so ever(Which brings up another thing I dislike about Fable 2-You only get knocked out, and can't die. You get knocked out and get a barely noticable scar-That's it.), but instead of armor points, you announce the karma of your prescense. Evil clothes make people fear you, Pure clothes make people worship and admire you. 

Other Image: Tatooes and hair saloons can be found everywhere in Albion, each giving a diffrent variety of products. Such things add attractivness. Other than the artifical things, there's being Pure or Currupt. You'll have devil horns and red skin if you're evil, and a tranquil appearance and a halo if you're pure.


*10/10. *
*This Decision Is Final.*


Hope you enjoyed that, because it took an hour to write.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 2, 2008)

love this game, one of the best this yr


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2008)

What are we, reptiles?

Also, above review is bullshit. A perfect 10? GTFO. That's what I call an hour wasted praising a glitched game. Fable 2 is nice, around an 8, but there are far too many negatives to even consider it complete.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 2, 2008)

Agreed, it's a solid game but nowhere near a 10 in my opinion.

Definitely a tad overrated.


----------



## Akira (Nov 2, 2008)

I lol at people who go on to list criticisms in games then hand out 10/10s. Fable 2 has some really average visuals and is full of glitches, how does that warrant a perfect score?


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 2, 2008)

Sadly, hype is a deciding factor in reviewing games these days.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah there's far to much stuff missing/glitching in fable 2 for it to recieve a perfect score. 8/8.5 sounds about right considering it's a great game despite it's many flaws. 


oh and as far as I know, there's only one way to get the top hat Oo
sadly I missed my chance but my gf got it (and gloated about it) xD


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, I was never able to find the top-hat. Do you have to kill Arfur for it or summat?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yeah, I was never able to find the top-hat. Do you have to kill Arfur for it or summat?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 it's during the quest where you help some granny to find her grandson or whatever, and he's down in some catacombs looking fer treasure. just let him die and you'll get his hat when you finish the quest.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd give this game an 8, if only for the short main quest and potential glitches.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2008)

I think a lot of it comes from being put into awkward position by game reviewers. A lot of them are saying that this is one of the best games released this year, but most of us played a game we probably would have only considered renting if it wasn't for all the hype.

Fable 2's length is incredibly short, and the only way to excuse this is to mention the amount of side-quests/world mechanics. Unfortunately there are only about 2-4 more hours of Side quests and the world mechanics are mostly broken.

The only way to ignore these glaring flaws is to excuse them. However, a lot of people are saying this game is perfect. A perfect game wouldn't need anything to excuse it, it would just be perfect and we would move on. It is the hype that adds those extra points on a game that is probably a 7/10 based on the abundance of game flaws.

I also laugh at people who say that the game will be made perfect with patches and DLC, or hell, even the release of a SEQUEL. I mean you can't enjoy Fable 2 without Fable 3, of course how could I be so idiotic to think that a sequel would be good without the introducing of ANOTHER sequel.

I don't think most of us would have bought a game for $60 or more if on the cover it said that it was only half complete and that the other half would cost you another $60+.

I think a lot of us would have walked out of the store...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2008)

I think people should stop expecting every godamn game to be some utopian-made 'perfect' game with no flaws and that caters to your every need and tastes. it's.just.not.possible.

that being said, fable 2 has a lot of flaws but it's still a great game in my opinion.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2008)

That's why I give it an 8. And not the retarded standard rating most reviews use it as these days. 6 is average, 7 is decent, 8 is good. I enjoyed playing it even though it was short and has flaws, but I was still annoyed at a lot of things.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 2, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I don't think most of us would have bought a game for $60 or more if on the cover it said that it was only half complete and that the other half would cost you another $60+.
> 
> I think a lot of us would have walked out of the store...



Indeed. 

I regret paying full price for this ridiculously short (by my standards, mind you) and flawed game. Renting it would suffice.


----------



## Akira (Nov 2, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I think people should stop expecting every godamn game to be some utopian-made 'perfect' game with no flaws and that caters to your every need and tastes. it's.just.not.possible.



When games are given the sort of hype Fable 2 got they _should_ be delivering completely and utterly, especially with Lionhead who have been trying to create the same utopian game since Fable 1 and still haven't completely achieved it. Fable 2 was fun but people are putting it as a GOTY contender, it's insane.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2008)

^Imo, fable 2 and Fallout 3 (speaking 360 games only) are definitly GOTY material. Fable 2 does some innovating things that you just don't see in other games + it's a fun game. 

hype rarely has anything to do with the game itself imo, I'm sorry but if you buy into commercials/media hype, it's your loss xD
I'm just saying you should be more cynical and expect less from the world and see it for what it really is ^^



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> That's why I give it an 8. And not the retarded standard rating most reviews use it as these days. 6 is average, 7 is decent, 8 is good. I enjoyed playing it even though it was short and has flaws, but I was still annoyed at a lot of things.



exactly. it's well above average.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Nov 2, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Hope you enjoyed that, because it took an hour to write.



I'm sorry.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Nov 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What are we, reptiles?
> 
> Also, above review is bullshit. A perfect 10? GTFO. That's what I call an hour wasted praising a glitched game. Fable 2 is nice, around an 8, but there are far too many negatives to even consider it complete.



I experienced no bugs nor negatives.

Or at least the bugs I'm used to.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Nov 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What are we, reptiles?




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIALzT3uHAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> I experienced no bugs nor negatives.
> 
> Or at least the bugs I'm used to.



what about known bugs like your child glitching so he freezes up, the A button refusing to work, the dogs chaotic behaviour sometimes when he goes to show you a dig spot. everyone following you everywhere and instantly falling in love with you.
and negatives like the camera during coop (local coop), shallow character interaction (in a *role playing game*  )

I'd still like to point out that I love the game despite being full of let downs


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Nov 2, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> what about known bugs like your child glitching so he freezes up, the A button refusing to work, the dogs chaotic behaviour sometimes when he goes to show you a dig spot. everyone following you everywhere and instantly falling in love with you.
> and negatives like the camera during coop (local coop), shallow character interaction (in a *role playing game*  )
> 
> I'd still like to point out that I love the game despite being full of let downs




Simply 1 bug was the glowing dust that leads you places. That's all I ever had.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 2, 2008)

How do you guys get money

My best ways really are doing Levl 5 Blacksmithing, the crucible and I chose wealth at the end


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 2, 2008)

^I was awarded like 500 thousand gold for going on a rampage in bowerstone, after I unlocked the pure evil achievement.  Don't know what that was about though.

Anyway, this is easily the most enjoyable game I've played this year , so it's definitely GOTY material.  I've beaten it once and put 15 hours on the first time through and spent around 5 hours on a new game now.  There really isn't a whole lot to complain about except the ending and the length.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 2, 2008)

> How do you guys get money



Two words: Real estate.

You can make so much money by buying stalls and renting out homes you own. It's really not that difficult. And you'll get a nice fat income every 5 minutes.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2008)

The Gold augment makes you money, but as said, buying property makes the most. For the most profit, grind the economy into the ground by killing people, buy everything, improve the furniture and then put the Xbox date ahead by a few months.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 3, 2008)

One thing to note

DONT kill the shop owners.

It lowers the cost of of the money you make, plus it increases the shops price in the long run


----------



## Immortal Soldier (Nov 3, 2008)

so is this game awesome or what?


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 3, 2008)

lol i got married to a woman (whore) had 4 kids with her took the Gender change potion for fun and now when i have sex with her she says "Oh somethings different, but i dont know what." lolz


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2008)

Where do you go to get the cosmetic surgery?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 3, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> lol i got married to a woman (whore) had 4 kids with her took the Gender change potion for fun and now when i have sex with her she says "Oh somethings different, but i dont know what." lolz



Now that's what I call a surprise!


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 3, 2008)

I am officially called Queen now! 

2.5 million gold of real estate is needed to get it.

It took bloody ages.

Did anyone have kids before the 10 year time gap? Do you get to see your kids after it?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 3, 2008)

> Did anyone have kids before the 10 year time gap? Do you get to see your kids after it?



I did! Right until the wife took him from me...
I miss you, Richard the Villager!


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 4, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> lol i got married to a woman (whore) had 4 kids with her took the Gender change potion for fun and now when i have sex with her she says "Oh somethings different, but i dont know what." lolz



I'll definitely try it out!



Shippingr4losers said:


> I did! Right until the wife took him from me...
> I miss you, Richard the Villager!



The Bitch took my son too and ran away...I miss you Zoro...

Seriously this game is fucking hilarious...So many weird things!


----------



## speedstar (Nov 4, 2008)

You guys probably got this already but... I finally got Fairfax Castle(currently exploring the its tomb) yesterday. Adding that to my collection with Brightwood Tower.

Heck, the main story might be short but, there is so much to do on the side quests.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2008)

I sold my copy.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 4, 2008)

Perhaps I should too >___________<


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Where do you go to get the cosmetic surgery?



the alchemist leo head left one in fairfax tomb



Also has anyone met the character Chesty yet?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 4, 2008)

Fable 2 is fun ^____^. its sooo hard being good lol. i was trying to be gud but then when i finished the game i killled every1 in every town and bought all the stalls. lol now i cant buy anything for like a week (game wise)
IM not even close to 1M coins lol wtf


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 5, 2008)

Chesty is my super best friend


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 5, 2008)

is it really possible to look like the evil character on the cover? All red, huge horns, glowing green eyes?  I made my first character about as evil and impure as possible but his horns weren't that big and there was no red skin. I was a little disappointed lol

also did anyone ever see their kids grow out of baby stage? I had two babies two seperate times with two seperate spouses and neither of the babies grew up at all before I ended up getting divorced from being gone too long.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 5, 2008)

well you can get red eyes but im not sure about the red skin



also who wants to meet chesty's puppies?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont think u get red skin actually


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 6, 2008)

Your skin does get really creepy looking and i think the will lines turn red

Also your kid doesnt grow up until the spire.


----------



## Revan (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, I've had that problem too, the Spire was abit dissapointing with the growing up stuff.

Anyone had that when you finish the Crucible 8 of 8 rounds perfect, get the Chopper and return with teleport, it freezes?


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 6, 2008)

No, you can never look like the guys on the cover.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 9, 2008)

What do STDs do?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 9, 2008)

> What do STDs do?



Besides tell your sexual history? Nothing, I suppose. I have two.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 9, 2008)

Who here has bought Bowerstone?


----------



## Riamu (Nov 9, 2008)

Completed the other day, haven't really played it since then because my wife keeps glitching out on me


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 9, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Besides tell your sexual history? Nothing, I suppose. I have two.



7 baby

My first wife gave it to me

The others I've got from God knows.........I've had over 4 "four partied" unprotected orgies. (me, whore, whore, manwhore)


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 9, 2008)

> Who here has bought Bowerstone?



I did! And it was sweet.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 9, 2008)

I just spammed bartending job.

Got a 50 chain bear combo

Made 17,000 gold coins


----------



## killinspree42099 (Nov 9, 2008)

i was going to get this until i seen the game play on youtube...........i'll pass


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 9, 2008)

Im being blackmailed.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 9, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Im being blackmailed.



Precisely why you marry your other wife _far away_.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 9, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Im being blackmailed.



Yeah I got blackmailed by one of my wives, I wanted to extort the blackmailer but since I couldn't do anything else I just killed him, then I went back to the gypsy camp and killed one of my wives.  Then the government took away my baby.



Nan Desu Ka said:


> is it really possible to look like the evil character on the cover? All red, huge horns, glowing green eyes?  I made my first character about as evil and impure as possible but his horns weren't that big and there was no red skin. I was a little disappointed lol
> 
> also did anyone ever see their kids grow out of baby stage? I had two babies two seperate times with two seperate spouses and neither of the babies grew up at all before I ended up getting divorced from being gone too long.



Yeah, my kid grew up.  Just do a mission or two and they'll be grown.  My kids were cool as hell too, they all wanted to be just like me and got lost exploring a hobbe cave, so I went to save her.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think your child can grow up until after the Spire..after that any child you have will get old by skipping weeks.

There is a morph called the Demon, to get it you need to be Evil and Neutral (not corrupt or Pure) but I don't know what you look like. I doubt you will ever look like the cover guy, you can't even make your character that buff (he doesn't get bigger than the guards even).

Evil/Corruption you get Horns and red cracks...unfortunately to see them your Will has to be low (or you'll get Blue lines).  Evil/Pure you get blue skin and red eyes, and you look like a vampire.

Good/Corrupt you look like you never take a shower. Good/Pure you look all...well pure. But it isn't as extreme as Fable 1 with butterflys and glowing light...you just get a halo.

Morphs are really lame in this game, except for Evil/Pure.


----------



## Revan (Nov 11, 2008)

I liked the Halo, and sometimes the Will Scars, but I wanted more, I felt the game was relatively small in ways of clothing, I wanted clothes like Garth and Reaver, different standing/walking styles, more hair etc.


----------



## Slips (Nov 11, 2008)

I havent played this for a few days but I'm rolling in cash

I pretty much own the word nigh including most unique buildings the castle included. I get around 19k every 5 mins.

Fuck knows what I would get if I was to play tonight been a good 4 days since I left off.

I need to start up a new game as a good character methinks


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

Revan said:


> I liked the Halo, and sometimes the Will Scars, but I wanted more, I felt the game was relatively small in ways of clothing, I wanted clothes like Garth and Reaver, different standing/walking styles, more hair etc.



I think Lionhead...is one of the laziest game developers ever joined. They are those people who have big ideas but don't want to get out of bed before 4:00pm to do them and after 9:00pm need to leave the office to go drink or eat themselves fat.

The reason I say this is because whenever Fable 2 was given the chance to increase the immersion or lengthen progress...it takes the easy way out.

First note, that Albion is basically a series of Zones connected via loading screens. The world doesn't dynamically change, each Zone is set to the global clock, and based on a random % chance changes according to when the character enters the Zone. 

This would be fine, but it is kinda pathetic when overworlds have been around since Zelda. It wouldn't be too bad either but Fable 2 also has a fucking Quick Travel system. Like it was fucking Oblivion or something and the world was large enough to warrant this shit. I think it is cute how it tells you how much time has past between loading screens. When in reality you just went from one screen to another.

Basically you are quicktraveling to quicktravel.

Then we get items, which seemed to have been designed with the sole purpose of offering nothing:

You wanted stats? Hell no, we don't want people to all wear the same armor just because it is the most powerful. 

Oh you wanted variety? Hell no, we didn't want to design enough articles of clothing to warrant the lack of stats, what the hell do we look like, fashion designers?

You wanted epic weapons? Hell no, like armor we don't want people grabbing the same items, we would rather have you build your own weapons.

You wanted more weapons? Hell no, we didn't want to design that many designs/animations/sound effects. Your character will wield the sword/saber/katana all the same way, but it is innovative because they each have different attack speeds 

You wanted more spells? Hell no, each spell is actually 5 different spells. You use Fire level one and you get one small ring of fire. You use Fire level five and you get five progressively larger rings of fire! Embrace the change!

You wanted difficult fights? Hell no, how would we be able to test the game if we got our asses kicked? 

You wanted dynamic quests? Hell no, EVERYTHING is scripted. You have 5 kids? All 5 kids will go to the Hobbe Cave at some point. It just depends on if you care to notice anymore.

You wanted a fulfilling Main Storyline? Hell no, the real fun in the game is standing in Bowerstone all day spamming the same expressions in order to have the same HAWT blackout sex scene you've had for the last 3 hours. This is the ultimate prize of playing the game, and everyone should love it.

Main Story is for pussies!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I think Lionhead...is one of the laziest game developers ever joined. They are those people who have big ideas but don't want to get out of bed before 4:00pm to do them and after 9:00pm need to leave the office to go drink or eat themselves fat.
> 
> The reason I say this is because whenever Fable 2 was given the chance to increase the immersion or lengthen progress...it takes the easy way out.
> 
> ...



Neo, if you don't like the game, you don't have to play it. You can play soemthing else...


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

I hate that argument, it is like saying that because I'm not Jewish I shouldn't be worried about the Nazi's. And while that is in the extreme side of the argument it is still valid. I have a question for  you shipper.

Why would I not want to a critique a game I've already completed 100%?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I hate that argument, it is like saying that because I'm not Jewish I shouldn't be worried about the Nazi's. And while that is in the extreme side of the argument it is still valid. I have a question for  you shipper.
> 
> Why would I not want to a critique a game I've already completed 100%?



Wow! 100%. I congratulate you, first of all.
I dunnno. It just seems you don't like the game, so why would you remind yourself how crappy it was? People tend to move on from crapfests.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2008)

Its not crappy, just disapointing.

I pretty much agree what he said BTW


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Wow! 100%. I congratulate you, first of all.
> I dunnno. It just seems you don't like the game, so why would you remind yourself how crappy it was? People tend to move on from crapfests.



The point wasn't the 100% completion, it was in the idea that I have already done everything in the game (and trust me it wasn't hard), so I should be able to talk about it.

I find the opposition always seems to have the idea that the the other side is wasting its time, but if that was the case the opposition wouldn't exist now would it?

Why should I move on? People tend to actually hold grudges from what I have seen, forgive/forget usually only exists in books or if the opposition gave me something in return for turning my eyes away.

So what are you going to give me Shipping? Your virginity or your first born? 

Oh and...

 (and you can't say it doesn't matter because PM did contact him so he does consider him an actual reviewer)


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> So what are you going to give me Shipping? Your virginity or your first born?



I'd give you my first born, but my wife took him.
And I didn't get to see ZP's review right away, but I will in a moment. I don't blame _him_ for complaining, because that's his job. But you don't have to do any of this. It's your own choice for playing it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

I have to be the light in the storm. The call in the night. I have to be Batman.

It wouldn't be so bad if there was more dissension but it seems that everyone is ashamed to say what they really think of this game, and reviewers were apperently paid with blowjobs or something to give it 9/10 scores when I would be gracious to give it a 7/10.

Funny thing is that this same exact event happened with Fable 1 came out, and 2 months later everyone hated it. So I'm just trying to be cool before it is cool.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 12, 2008)

I just read Yahtzee's review. Hilarious as always, and accurate too. He points out the obvious flaws, but considering I rented the game, I don't have any regrets.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

You bastard, that is why you are so calm. 

Screw the first born, I want your foresight!


----------



## the box (Nov 12, 2008)

NO i made a huge mistake. 


i did the shadow court mission and accepted the torment came out old as hell and have glowing red eyes


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 12, 2008)

the box said:


> NO i made a huge mistake.
> 
> 
> i did the shadow court mission and accepted the torment came out old as hell and have glowing red eyes



Too bad you can only save on one file. Unless the game _didn't_ autosave for you, you're as gray as Teresa.

Be sure to thank Peter Molyneux!


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

There are several ways to reverse this.

Sleep in the bed in Fairfax Castle (I think?) Sleep in the bed at Brightwood Tower (I think?). Beat the main story quest (I think?).

I say "I think?" because I don't know if these were glitches to my game or if these were really intended to do this to  your character, it is kinda iffy because the game doesn't directly state that (and you would think it would, I mean the sex change potion was yelled at you by a T.V. announcer voice).


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 13, 2008)

the box said:


> NO i made a huge mistake.
> 
> 
> i did the shadow court mission and accepted the torment came out old as hell and have glowing red eyes


same here but somehow it was reverse......


----------



## FALCONPUNCH (Nov 19, 2008)

Fable 2 is awsome


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 24, 2008)

premium and free DLC comming next month


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 25, 2008)

Great game, I often find that doing your own thing in the game is more entertaining than the actual story line, with getting married and the rest of the lol parade.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 25, 2008)

the box said:


> NO i made a huge mistake.
> 
> 
> i did the shadow court mission and accepted the torment came out old as hell and have glowing red eyes



I'd like to see that


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2008)

People are still bitching at this?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> People are still bitching at this?



Where the hell did that come from? Nobody has said anything bad about the game in nearly a week. Sounds like you are projecting some undercover feelings there  

Anyways, DLC a month after release? Jeewiz, either Lionhead is the fastest developer ever or that shit was done before the game was released.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 26, 2008)

It probably was done before, lol


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2008)

It's crap like this that cements the idea that Fable 2 is the game equivalent of a hustle.

And if you go to the Lionhead forums, you can watch all the people being hustled (and thanking Lionhead for it), i am glad I traded in my copy while it was still worth something.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Anyways, DLC a month after release? Jeewiz, either Lionhead is the fastest developer ever or that shit was done before the game was released.



I gotta admit, that made me laugh.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 27, 2008)

Started playing this the other day haven't done much apart from seeing the Mage get raped and captured


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll play this when they decide it's not an exclusive anymore and that it's worth exploiting the pc gaming market. That's how it always goes with the xbox.

In any case, I wasn't impressed with the first game, and I don't foresee this one changing anything.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 27, 2008)

dlc? about what?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't think it's that great of a game, definitely not worth $60.  However, I would pay $40 for it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 28, 2008)

my char has eaten 2 many pies and now hes fat wtf do i do for him 2 get slim agian hurrrr


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2008)

Celery, only that.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> my char has eaten 2 many pies and now hes fat wtf do i do for him 2 get slim agian hurrrr



hurrrr.

Make him eat celery and he will lose weight, OR you can take the easy way out......


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe so many people hated this game.:amazed I really liked the game; even if it was a bit easy. Oh well, people have their opinions. I just wanted to know if anyone ever had a problem with their spouse dissapearing whenever you came home.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 21, 2009)

So anyone know if the DL expansion thing is worth it?


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

i consider it worth it.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 2, 2009)

So I got Fable 2 today and am going to start it now.  Despite the first not being what it was fabled to be (he he he I'll go shoot my douchebaggy self now), I found it to be a decent normal game rather than the end all be all super game.  

Anyway, my only real gripe with the first one was the incredibly retarded aging system which ended up making you older than people like your older sister (which I know could be reversed by spending a lot of money but was stupid nonetheless).  Does the aging system make sense in this one?  In other words, do people age with you, or will your older sister be younger than you if you don't use anything to reverse the effects


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 3, 2009)

You age but it seems to happen much slower than the first one

actually now that i think of it i think theres only one part where you can grow old and its completley optional


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 3, 2009)

I need to catch up on this game  i got bored after i rescued the Mage dude.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Started playing this the other day haven't done much apart from seeing the Mage get raped and captured



wow, does that really happen, id find it hard for the rating board to pass this game with only M for that; but it has me intrigued to play the game


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 10, 2009)

3 things 

1) In fable 1 isn't she your younger sister

2) the game was ok in my opinion it could have been harder and the story wasn't capble of engrosing me to the extent I like

3) Ever get the feeling Theresa is Evil


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2009)

I am still waiting for the PC version with expansion. That's coming out, right?


----------



## AL1A5 (May 7, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> 1) In fable 1 isn't she your younger sister
> older
> 
> 2) the game was ok in my opinion it could have been harder and the story wasn't capble of engrosing me to the extent I like


i agree, fable 2 was wank

let me tell you a little story about my experience of fable 2.

it all began when i bought that little 'instanced' off cottage in that nice little woodland area (forgotten the name, its the only nice looking place in the game i should remember) i took my wife there and we settled in and had a child, all seemed good until i came back from the big tower place to get a desperate plea for help from my wife, saying my daughter had run away into a hobbe filled cave and gotten captured. i ran back to my wife to check she was ok, and she was. but standing INSIDE her, was my kid. yet when i talked to my wife she still told me to go and save the child.
now ive seen bugs like this before, so i decided to let it slip and go and rescue my kid, see if that fixed anything. anyway, after fighting my way through this cave, i found her at the bottom, just standing there next to a large cage. she wouldnt talk or anything, just stood there. the regular glow showed up around the cage so i opened it, and she teleported into it, then ran out with a scream of 'daddy! you saved me!' i thought, 'ok, wierd, whatever. lets go'
i made sure she was following and ran back out. but low and behold when i got out, she wasnt there. i waited a bit, still no kid. decided to reload and try again, to see if it was any different.

it wasnt.
after all this mess and numerous complaints from my wife asking why i hadnt saved her yet, i concluded that i must kill my wife. i did this and a little message popped up, saying that my daughter had been taken to an orphanage. in the end i figured this wasnt a bad thing, because at least she would be safe.

so i got back to my usual questing routine.
about 10 minutes later ANOTHER message pops up basically telling me that i was a crap parent because my daughter got killed by the hobbes in the cave.
sigh. 

so ended my fable 2 adventure, and ive never looked back to this day. DLC? blow me.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 7, 2009)

^Heh, I didn't have that problem.  I thought fable 2 was enjoyable, but I had more fun with the first one.  I ended up killing all my wives though, because they keep finding out about one another and one of them tried to blackmail me.  Then they took my baby away!!!!


----------

